# Aalfänge 2018



## Amstaff (18. März 2018)

Hi,

wollte mal fragen ob 2018 sxhon jemand erfolgreich war, wollte nächstes wee mal versuchen eine Schlange zu erwischen


----------



## Alex76 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



Amstaff schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wollte mal fragen ob 2018 sxhon jemand erfolgreich war, wollte nächstes wee mal versuchen eine Schlange zu erwischen



Bei den Temperaturen kann ich mir das kaum vorstellen. Aber die Jahre zuvor wurde hier auch immer von Aalfängen geschrieben, wo ich im Leben noch keine Aal gefangen habe (Baggerseen). Aber die Gegebenheiten sind halt sehr unterschiedlich. 

Dann schon mal viel Glück nächste Woche - Eis sollte ja bis dahin sein


----------



## inextremo6 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Vergess den Eisbohrer nicht,in deiner Region könnte nächstes Wochenende noch Eis sein.Wasser hat 0-2Grad, gut fuer verspätete Quappen.
Aber ich freu mich auch schon auf die neue Saison,sollte aber im Raum B und Mecklenburg noch 3-4 Wochen dauern


----------



## Carsten owl (19. März 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Wie kann man überhaupt auf die Idee kommen,bei den Waseertemperaturen auf Aal zu gehen?Amstaff,beschäftige Dich mal mit der Lebensweise der einzelnen Fischarten,nicht das Deine nächste Frage lautet,ob sich Eisangeln auf Karpfen lohnt.|uhoh:


----------



## carpforce1 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Carsten owl... Schau mal das Video an...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6Bmm95Q1jU


----------



## Kochtopf (19. März 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Für mich beginnt die Aalsaison wenn Zokker den ersten gefangen hat.


----------



## zokker (19. März 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Sehr vernünftig.


----------



## pendejo (19. März 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Lasst ihn doch, ich hatte am Wochenende auch schon überlegt, das Thema zu eröffnen, da es schon in den Fingern juckte. Außerdem ist das hier ja überregional.

Am Rhein bei Köln ging es die letzten Jahre immer ab Mitte/Ende März los mit den Aalen, wenn der Rhein die 8 Grad Wassertemperatur geknackt hatte. Das war letzte Woche bereits der Fall. Durch den erneuten Kälteeinbruch ist das jetzt wieder 1-2 Grad nach unten gefallen, deswegen bin ich auch zuhause geblieben.

Aber ich werde es in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen auf jeden Fall probieren und berichten, sobald die Temperaturen wieder steigen.

Generell fand ich die frühere Jahreszeit (April / Mai) die letzten Jahre auch immer besser, als den Hochsommer.


----------



## murmeli1965 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Wir haben bei uns im Raum Frankfurt/ Main rund 3 Grad Wassertemperatur.
Das wir noch nix bei uns auf Aal.
Aber bald...

Gruß Oldi


----------



## Aalbubi (19. März 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Ich habe auch die letzten Jahre Anfang März gezielt Aale gefangen! Da war die Wetterlage aber weitaus stabiler und wärmer als es zurzeit ist. Die Fänge habe ich auch damals hier ins Forum gestellt. Wassertemperatur war glaube ich so um die 5-6°C und Bodenfrost gab es auch. 

Zurzeit ist das Wetter aber auch wirklich alles andere als gut. Ende April braucht man sich nicht dumm und dämlich frieren und die Tauwürmer können wieder erfolgreich gesammelt werden.


----------



## zokker (20. März 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Foto ist von gestern. Ich glaube da läuft noch kein Aal.







Gruß#h


----------



## Michael.S (20. März 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Ich glaube nicht das die Temperaturen beim Aal so wichtig sind , ich habe auch schon Aale bei frostigen Temperaturen gefangen , da ist die Jahreszeit eher ausschlagend , der beste Monat ist hier der Aprill , da laufen die Aale wie verrückt , dann geht es etwas zurück bis dann im Oktober der nächste Run beginnt , meine beste Aalnacht hatte ich mal Anfang November beim ersten Bodenfrost


----------



## inextremo6 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Aber die Wassertemperaturen schon,
wie die Temperaturen ausserhalb des Wassers sind, ist dem Aal wohl(fast) vollig egal. Frostige Nächte bedeuten nicht dass man keinen Aal fängt, wenn die Wassertemperatur stimmt.
Bin auf jeden Fall voll einsatzbereit..........der Winter kam mir noch nie sooo lang vor, aber 3 Wochen wirds bei mir wohl noch dauern.
Allen ein fettes Aaljahr, mit einigen aussergewoehnlichen Naechten!!


----------



## vonda1909 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



zokker schrieb:


> Foto ist von gestern. Ich glaube da läuft noch kein Aal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das glaube ich aber auch und wenn dann das Schmelzwasser noch in die Flüsse kommt braucht es einige Tage um wärmer zu werden


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. März 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Also ab Mitte/Ende März hat der Tröööt definitiv Berechtigung. Auch ich gehöre sonst immer zu der frühen Zunft und fange jedes Jahr von Ende März bis Mitte Juni am Abstand am besten. Jedoch haben selbst die Kanäle bei uns momentan nur 2-3 Grad. Da muss man schon extremes Glück Haben, denn suchen tun die noch nicht. Da die nächsten 14 Tage noch keine Besserung in Sicht ist, denke ich, dass es dieses Jahr leider weiter nach hinten gehen wird.


----------



## Amstaff (27. März 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Abend, habe es dieses Wochenende leider nicht geschafft da ich spontan mit meiner Frau in der Harzgefahren bin..
ich denke nächstes Wochende habe ich Zeit und werde dann berichten.


----------



## Aalzheimer (31. März 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Karfreitag ist traditionell Saison Eröffnung. Wassertemperatur hin oder her. Die Zander wollten gar nicht. Insgesamt gab es für vier Leute nur einen einzigen biss, aber was soll ich sagen, die Saison ist eröffnet....


----------



## zokker (31. März 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Fettes Petri an den Fänger. 

Hier ist zZ Schneegestöber und 0 Grad. Die geschützten Bereiche der Gewässer haben noch eine Eisschicht.




Noch kein Aalwetter in Sicht.


----------



## hecq (31. März 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Petri zum Aal. Und das bei den Bedingungen. TOP!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. März 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



zokker schrieb:


> Fettes Petri an den Fänger.
> 
> Hier ist zZ Schneegestöber und 0 Grad. Die geschützten Bereiche der Gewässer haben noch eine Eisschicht.
> 
> ...



Gruselig. 

Hier in Franken kann man so langsam das Aal-Geschirr fertigmachen. Aktuell zwischen 10-14 Grad, ab Dienstag gehts an die 20 ran. Meinen erster 3kg-Karpfen liegt schon in der Truhe und auf Aal versuche ich es am kommenden Wochenende mal.


----------



## inextremo6 (31. März 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Gratulation Aalzheimer, 
wie  fast  jedes Jahr der Aalkönig in Kategorie1.Aale.
und Dir sollte die Ehre zu teil werden den Beitrag zu eröffnen !!!!
Bei uns ist noch nicht einmal daran zu denken los zu ziehen,
aber die Prognosen stehen gut, sodass ich realistisch in den naechsten 10-14 Tagen auch mit einsteige,meine Ruten liegen seit 3 Monaten zur 1.Schlacht geruestet.
Ich hoffe auf ein aehlich gutes Jahr, wie letztes,
ein Jahr wie in den 80ern,mit wahren Highlights und wenig 0Runden


----------



## Aalzheimer (31. März 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Danke Danke. Und selbst ich muss gestehen, dass ich damit nicht gerechnet hatte. WT liegt aktuell bei uns im MLK und DEK bei knapp 6 Grad. Ab 7 fange ich leise zu hoffen an, ab 8 rumst es dann meisten schon Mal ganz ordentlich. Auch wenn die Bisse sehr zaghaft kommen. Ein Jahr wie das letzte würde ich sofort unterschreiben. Allerdings konnte ich die letzten 5 Jahre immer dreistellig Aal fangen. Wir haben da echt noch Potential in den Kanälen, wenn man weiß wie man sie aus den Steinen bringt ��


----------



## Kuschi777 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Jetzt sollte es doch langsam aufwärts gehen bei den momentanen Temperaturen |rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Also gestern gab es ne Nullrunde. Zwar deutlich mehr Bisse als Karfreitag, aber nichts hängen geblieben. Teilweise beim Anschlag wohl auch ein wenig zu ungeduldig gewesen. Ab 23 Uhr war dann gar nix mehr. Habe dann um halb zwölf eingepackt. Da ich diese Woche Urlaub habe, werde ich es heute Abend nochmal im MLK probieren. Gestern hatten wir 8 Grad WT


----------



## harbec (4. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

... ganz dickes Petri zum ersten Aal!


----------



## Aalbubi (4. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Petri zum ersten Schleicher! Bei mir regnet es leider ohne Ende und es sieht nach Gewitter aus. Bei Gewitter bin ich zu pingelig. Tauwürmer für den Saisonstart habe ich mir schon gesammelt.


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Moin Zusammen. Gestern am MLK lief es nach dem die Grundeln Ruhe gegeben hatten gestern erst zäh, dann folgten allerdings einige Bissphasen in denen ich insgesamt 6 Aale verhaften könnte. 3 davon habe ich für den Rauch mit genommen. Gegen halb eins habe ich dann hochzufrieden eingepackt. Da es schön nass war habe ich dann gleich die ersten Tauis (selbst gesucht=Fanggarantie ) gesammelt. Rund um ein gelungener Abend.


----------



## degl (5. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Dann mal schönes Petri..........vor ende April geht hier wohl nix............es sei denn die Temps kommen endlich aus dem "Quark"...........#6

gruß degl


----------



## Innos (5. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen. Gestern am MLK lief es nach dem die Grundeln Ruhe gegeben hatten gestern erst zäh, dann folgten allerdings einige Bissphasen in denen ich insgesamt 6 Aale verhaften könnte. 3 davon habe ich für den Rauch mit genommen. Gegen halb eins habe ich dann hochzufrieden eingepackt. Da es schön nass war habe ich dann gleich die ersten Tauis (selbst gesucht=Fanggarantie ) gesammelt. Rund um ein gelungener Abend.



Petri! Das nenne ich auch einen gelungenen Abend. :m Ich werde nächste Woche Freitag den ersten Versuch starten. :g


----------



## bebexx (5. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Petri, wieder ein super Start für dich!


----------



## zokker (5. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Fettes Petri

Der eine sieht doch schon ganz ordentlich aus.


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Danke, Danke. Ja, der eine wird über 70 haben. Die anderen beiden so um die 55. Das sind meine Lieblingsaale aus dem Ofen. Die dickeren gehen meistens weg


----------



## rustaweli (5. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Hallo werte Aalfans,

sorry das ich hier so reingrätsche, aber wußte nicht wohin damit.
Was haltet Ihr eigentlich vom Abraten des Aalverzehrs? Panikmache, einseitige Studien, ernst zu nehmen?
Danke, und wie gesagt - sorry!

Petri Euch Allen!


----------



## zokker (5. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



rustaweli schrieb:


> sorry das ich hier so reingrätsche, aber wußte nicht wohin damit.
> ...



Aber ich weiß das ... mach einen eigenen Trööt auf.


----------



## Zander Jonny (5. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Danke, Danke. Ja, der eine wird über 70 haben. Die anderen beiden so um die 55. Das sind meine Lieblingsaale aus dem Ofen. Die dickeren gehen meistens weg



Bin ich genau deiner Meinung 

Und dickes Petri #6


----------



## inextremo6 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Gratulation Aalzheimer , 
motiviert maechtig und macht auch etwas neidisch,dass die bei euch schon beissen...Noch eine Woche dauerts hier noch garantiert.


----------



## harbec (5. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

... so ein Fang um diese Zeit.
Alle Achtung!


----------



## Slick (5. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Peti Aalzheimer   #6#6#6


----------



## Aalbubi (5. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Ich war gestern doch noch los. Bei mir gabs nur hochschwangere Kaulis und ein paar dicke Äste. Mieser Wind und Regen haben mir den letzten Spaß genommen. Dir ein dickes Petri Aalzheimer!


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

So, eben nochmal für 2 1/2 Stunden los gewesen. Ausser einem brauchbaren Biss war Totentanz angesagt. Aber immerhin, ein weiterer Aal mit passendem Räuchermaß...


----------



## Aalbubi (7. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Kleine Frage an Aalzheimer: wieviel Salz und Wasser nimmst du pro KG Aal?


----------



## Fischknipser (7. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Es gab gerade meine ersten Aale 2018,knappes Maß,Sie dürfen wieder schwimmen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DAVE1 (7. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Hallo Aalbubi

Nehme eine geschälte Kartoffel mittlere Größe
und lege sie ins Wasser wo die Aale hinein sollen.
Dann so viel Salz rein bis die Kartoffel unter rüren
von selber anfängt zu scwimmen.
Danach die Aale in die Lacke je nach Stückzahl muß
es auch die Menge Wasser voher sein, das Die Aale bedeckt sind .

Gruß DAVE1


----------



## Aalbubi (7. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Habe schonmal die Kartoffelmethode probiert. Nie wieder werde ich pi mal Daumen Dosierungen probieren. Trotzdem Danke! Petri zu den Fängen!


----------



## Sledge (8. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

5%ige Salzlake paßt immer. Wem das zu wenig ist, beim nächsten Mal etwas mehr nehmen.
#h


----------



## inextremo6 (8. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Die Kartoffelmethode funktioniert perfekt,benutze ich schon 20Jahre.
Vielleicht hast Du bloss zu dicke Kartoffeln.#h
Natürlich ist die Methode für schnelles einlegen,pro cm Aal ne gute Std.Über 1Kg Aal gern etwas laenger und danach gut abspuelen.Bestens!!!


----------



## börnie (8. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

...holla - da geht ja schon was !#6
*Petri an die Frühfänger  !*
Zeit, dass ich die Schlangenpeitschen schon mal abstaube ?!

Gestern schon mal das Boot ins Wasser gesetzt....aber erst 7° Wassertemp...|evil:...dauert dann wohl noch etwas hier an Müritz & Co.


----------



## Klaus-a. (8. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

@ Aalbubi,
welches Gewässer befischt du?

Wenn Gewässer bei geschrieben wäre es toll.#6

Gruß


----------



## Aalbubi (8. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Danke Leute für die Infos für den Salzgehalt!

@ Klaus-a: Ich befische in der Regel kleine Ostfriesische Kanäle. Die sind selten Tiefer als 1,5m. Meine Frühjahrsaale fange ich in sehr flachen Kanalabschnitten. Dieses Jahr war ich zweimal los und habe noch nichts gefangen. Jetzt ist das Wetter so geil, nur muss ich beim Nebenjob bis 23 Uhr arbeiten.


----------



## Maxthecat (8. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Moin Aalbubi !
Mit einem Salzgehalt von 50 -70 Gramm pro Liter Wasser liegt man immer richtig . Die Aale lässt da 16-20 Stunden drin ,kann nicht versalzen !

Bei dünnen nicht so fetten Aalen bis 250 gr. Schlachtgewicht langen die 50 gr. Salz pro Liter als Lake . Je dicker und fetter die Aale ab ca. 350 gr. Gewicht aufwärsts geht man auf 70 gr. Salz pro Liter für die Lake .

So habe ich das immer gemacht und die Aale haben super geschmeckt !

Geräuchert habe ich die mit einem Mix aus Buchen und Erlen Hächselscheiben , bekommt man in Varel - Jeringhave in der Holzhandlung an der Landstraße zu kaufen . So ein luftiger Gewebesack voll bekommste schon für ca . 10-15 € , ohne Rechnung evtl.  auch noch etwas günstiger bei zwei -drei Sack ( Buche , Erle und Buchenspäne ).


----------



## phobos (8. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

war gestern an der Donau... noch nix los gewesen ausser Grundeln und wahrscheinlich ein größerer Waller der mir das Vorfach an einem Stein gekappt hat, ansonsten null Bisse bis auf Grundelzupfer...


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Hi Aalbubi. Ich werfe sehr viel und regelmäßig den Raucherschrank an, da ich gerade auch Mit Forellen auf Bestellung räucher. Ich habe im Laufe der Jahre alles mögliche probiert. Von aufkochen mit verschiedenen Gewürzen über fertige Lake. Seit einigen Jahren verwende ich für ALLE Fischsorten winzig und allein eine Mischung. 50 Gramm Tafelsalz auf 1 Liter Wasser. Das Salz wird kochend oder zumindest heiß aufgelöst. Nachdem die Lake abgekühlt ist, kommen die Fische für 12-16 Stunden darein. Es macht wirklich keinen Unterschied. Ich habe damit bisher durchweg nur positive Resonanz erhalten. Wenn das jemanden zu wenig Salz ist, kann er nachsalzen. Wenn der fisch aber vorher schon versalzen ist, ist es halt schade. 

By the way, gestern Abend gab es am DEK diese beiden netten Ü 70er. Nun ist der Urlaub vorbei, aber ich denke für einen Kurzbesuch in den nächsten Tagen sollte es reichen, wenn meine Mädels mich noch raus lassen


----------



## Aalbubi (9. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Danke und dickes Petri!


----------



## DAVE1 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Mein Fehler, habe die 2Stunden vergessen zu erwähnen,
klappt immer mit der Aallacke ob dick oder dünne Aale.

Gruß DAVE1


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Kanalimpressionen von gestern Abend. 
Es gab einiges an Bissen, aber auch viel Fehlbisse. Bis 23:15 konnten mein Kumpel und ich jeweils einen schönen Räucheraal, einen kleinen Satzkarpfen von ca. Einem Kilo und einige "Steinfische" Dingfest machen. Es war auf jeden Fall Aktion.


----------



## bebexx (11. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Sehr schönes Bild. Fischt du mit zwei Stellfischruten, muss man nicht beim Biss sofort anschlagen? Stelle ich mir bei zwei Ruten ziemlich schwer vor?


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



bebexx schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bild. Fischt du mit zwei Stellfischruten, muss man nicht beim Biss sofort anschlagen? Stelle ich mir bei zwei Ruten ziemlich schwer vor?




 Sogar mit 3. Die Vorgehensweise im DEK und im MLK sind unterschiedlich. Im MLK habe ich wenig lose Steinschüttung, da meist vergossen. Der Fisch (Aal) hat nur sehr wenig Möglichkeit sich festzusetzen. Anders sieht es im DEK aus. Dort habe ich lose Steinpackung. Der "Steinfisch" gehört dann zum Anglerdasein dazu. So schnell kann man manchmal gar nicht sein. Allerdings kann man mit etwas Gefühl und Erfahrung am Verlauf der Pose erkennen, wann man anschlagen sollte. Manchmal kommt der Biss sehr schnell und die Pose steht unter der Rutenspitze quasi "in den Steinen".  Dann macht es einfach keinen Sinn. Wartet man aber, so geht der Aal recht häufig doch noch auf Wanderschaft, und dann kann der Anhieb gesetzt werden. Bei ner Grundel ist eh alles zu spät. Aber vom Prinzip hast recht, je eher man an der Rute ist, desto besser. Allerdings fressen die Schleicher gerade um diese Jahreszeit noch sehr langsam. Deswegen macht ein sofortiger Anschlag keinen Sinn. Im Sommer hauen die Dinger dann manchmal in Sekundenbruchteilen 25-30m Schnur von der Rolle beim Biss.


----------



## bebexx (11. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Das Stellfischangeln auf Aal machen ja nicht viele und Infos/Videos im Netz findet man wenige. Der Thomas Finkbeiner müsste dich Mal besuchen und ein Video fürs AB drehen, das wäre doch was


----------



## yukonjack (11. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



bebexx schrieb:


> Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Das Stellfischangeln auf Aal machen ja nicht viele und Infos/Videos im Netz findet man wenige. Der Thomas Finkbeiner müsste dich Mal besuchen und ein Video fürs AB drehen, das wäre doch was




mal höflich anfragen. Macht er bestimmt.


----------



## xollix (12. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Erfolg gehabt.
Revier Oberweser.
Geangelt am Buhnenkopf auf Tauwurm.
Länge 60 cm und gut im Futter.
Yeah....✌


----------



## MS aus G (12. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Petri, xollix!!!

Bei mir lief es leider gestern Abend noch nicht, ABER schrei bitte nicht so laut um diese Uhrzeit!!! Der "Feind" liest manchmal mit!!! Du weist, was ich meine???

Gruß und weiterhin viel Petri

Mario


----------



## xollix (12. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Petri Dank!


----------



## n0rdfriese (13. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Ich starte heute Nacht meinen ersten Ansitz auf Aal am Rhein bei Bonn. Meldung kommt dann spätestens am Montag!


----------



## kati48268 (13. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



bebexx schrieb:


> Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Das Stellfischangeln auf Aal machen ja nicht viele und Infos/Videos im Netz findet man wenige. Der Thomas Finkbeiner müsste dich Mal besuchen und ein Video fürs AB drehen, das wäre doch was


Kommt diesen Sommer


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Kommt diesen Sommer



Na da bin ich aber gespannt. Der Thomas ist bestimmt hoch motiviert .

 Petri zum Aal. Ich pilger heute Abend auch wieder los#6


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Ich habe auch jetzt zwei Jahre intensive Stellfischangelei an der Fulda hinter mir...
Zuvor mit der normalen Grundangelei lief es garnicht. Erst die Stellfischrute brachte die ersten Schlängler. 
Ich war echt skeptisch, aber mittlerweile bin ich echter Fan davon. Muss man mal gemacht haben! Fetzt.
Durch meinen Umzug komme ich aber leider nicht mehr dieses Jahr dazu.

Euch auf jeden Fall allen ein dickes Petri für die kommenden Aaltouren! Bin gespannt, was da gefangen wird.


----------



## bebexx (13. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Kommt diesen Sommer


Ja das wäre doch was  und ich wäre nicht der Einzige den das Interessieren würde....


----------



## kati48268 (13. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Wollte das Video schon letztes Jahr angehen, hat zeitlich wieder nicht hingehauen. 
Dieses Jahr wird's aber was werden.
Ob Thomas und/oder Franzl auch dabei sind, werden wir sehen, jetzt ist ja bisserl mehr Zeit für solche Projekte.


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

So gestern Abend mit meinem Kumpel am DEK gewesen. Aufgrund des angekündigten Regens und des Windes hatten wir uns einfach für einen Platz mit einer breiten Brücke ausgesucht, da das Zelt, Schirm oder Shelter aufstellen nicht wirklich schön gewesen wäre.so saßen wir trocken und einigermaßen Windgeschützt. Regen kam dann zwar keiner aber man weiß ja nie. Also jeweils die 3 Stellfischruten links und rechts neben der Brücke platziert und dann hieß es warten. Ich hatte mich für Rutenlängen zwischen 6,50 und 9,00m entschieden, da in den letzten Tagen durchaus untypisch für das Frühjahr die Bisse und Fänge auch auf die langen Ruten kamen. Lange warten bräuchte ich nicht und der erste biss kam. Nach kurzem Abzug setzte ich den Anschlag und ein Schnürsenkel von ca. 40cm kam kurz zum abhaken aus dem Wasser. Danach passierte länger nix mehr. Gegen 22:15 dann der nächste biss, diesmal leider eine Brasse. Als ich eine halbe Stunde später wieder einen biss bekam, war mir nach dem Anschlag sofort klar, dass es kein Aal aber auch keine Brasse oder Rotauge war. Ich tippte erst auf einen kleinen Karpfen, was dann raus kam, habe ich trotz einiger Jahrzehnte Kanalstrecken Angeln noch nicht gefangen. Eine wunderschöne gezeichnete ca. 45cm große Schleie. Der fisch war gut gehakt und würde umgehend releast. Ich wollte Ihm einfach kein Foto antun. Der restliche Abend verlief noch mit einigen Bissen.ein Kumpel hatte einen schönen Aal um die 70. Ich konnte nach einigen Fehlbisse noch diese beiden schönen 68 überreden den Heimweg mit mir anzutreten. Also ein abwechslungsreicher Abend mit einiger Action.


----------



## Hering 58 (14. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Petri Aalzheimer


----------



## Hering 58 (14. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wollte das Video schon letztes Jahr angehen, hat zeitlich wieder nicht hingehauen.
> Dieses Jahr wird's aber was werden.
> Ob Thomas und/oder Franzl auch dabei sind, werden wir sehen, jetzt ist ja bisserl mehr Zeit für solche Projekte.



Ich freue mich schon auf das Video und auch auf Thomas und Franzl.#6


----------



## inextremo6 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Animiert durch Aalzheimers super Fruehjahrfänge  und den Tip mit frisch gefangenen Würmern zu angeln,wagte ich gestern auch den ersten Ansitz an meinem Berliner Stammsee. Wasser 10 Grad.Und ja, nach drei verfrühten Anschlaegen (ca 10min gewartet)kam gegen 23 Uhr ein 64er.
Die Saison ist eroeffnet!!!!Die Aale bissen seeehr vorsichtig.Der gefangene brauchte fast 15 Min. bevor er richtig abtauchte.
Test gestern: gesuchte frische Würmer -gekaufte 4:0.
Hätte ich nicht gedacht, werde ich weiter beobachten.....und auf jeden Fall gekaufte  Würmer in eigener Erde  länger hältern.


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Petri Heil zum Auftakt Aal. So soll es sein. Die Selbst gesuchten Würmer bzw. Das umerdem der gekauften ist wirklich Lohnenswert#6


----------



## inextremo6 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Danke!!!!, werde heute gleich nochmal runter zum See,bin hochmotiviert.Wollte heute eigentlich nach Mecklenburg aber die Wassertemp. ist dort noch grenzwertig (8Grad), deshalb  heute nochmal an die Havel und  dann nächstes Wo-ende 2 Nächte hoch.


----------



## Hering 58 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Petri auch von mir.#6


----------



## Aalbubi (16. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Am Samstag konnte ich meinen ersten Aal der Saison fangen. Gefangen wurde der 51er auf ganzen Tauwurm auf einem 6er Forellenhaken. Der Biss kam ca. gegen 23:50. Eine schöne Schleie zwischen 30-35 cm und nen Klodeckel gab es auch. Am Sonntag gab es einen Schnürsenkel und ne Brasse.


----------



## n0rdfriese (16. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Moin zusammen!

Am Freitag waren wir das erste Mal 2018 am Rhein bei Bonn auf Aal. Ansitz von 19:30 bis 08:30. Gefangen haben wir zwei Aale, davon ein Schnürsenkel mit ca. 35cm der direkt wieder zurückging. Kurz darauf dann einen richtig schönen 75er Aal auf Tauwurm (gekauft) morgens früh um 05:30. 

Dazu gabs dann noch rund 20 Grundeln.

Sofern es noch wieder etwas tröpfelt, werde ich wohl auch mal selbst auf die Suche gehen und Würmer sammeln. Klingt ja vielversprechend was man hier so liest.


----------



## inextremo6 (16. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Bei mir gabs gestern einen 62er und einen spindelduennen 55er, der wieder schwimmen durfte.
4 Bisse ,einer davon festgesetzt,der andere zu frueh
(10min gew.)Ergebnis Bisse:Gesammelte W.-gekaufte 3:1.
Entspanntes Angeln da im Moment nichts anderes beißt.
Noch 3-4 Testen dann kann man von einem Ergebnis reden.
Ich wäre ja lieber fuer gekaufte Wuermer...aber wenn die Aale die anderen mehr lieben,dann muss ich wohl oefter sammeln und nehme nen Buckel in Kauf....


----------



## Zander Jonny (16. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



inextremo6 schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs gestern einen 62er und einen spindelduennen 55er, der wieder schwimmen durfte.
> 4 Bisse ,einer davon festgesetzt,der andere zu frueh
> (10min gew.)Ergebnis Bisse:Gesammelte W.-gekaufte 3:1.
> Entspanntes Angeln da im Moment nichts anderes beißt.
> ...



Wieso Buckel, kannst doch kriechen |supergri


----------



## rolfmoeller (16. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Mit den Würmern auf Augenhöhe.


----------



## ollidaiwa (16. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

irgendwie ist hier der Wurm drinn.


----------



## inextremo6 (16. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Maaaan : weshalb bin ich da nicht selbst drauf gekommen??
Naja der Buckel ist jetzt schon da.Aber Kniescheiben werden ja auch maßlos überschaetzt....


----------



## Buhnenspringer (16. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Moin. Interessanter Fred! Vor paar guten Jahren wäre ich zu dieser Zeit auch im Aalfieber. Irgendwie ist mittlerweile ziemlich eingeschlafen. Es wurde mit den Jahren immer schlechter, habe dann andere anglerischen Prioritäten gesetzt. Damals fand ich bei der Suche nach den Würmern paar Dinge ganz nützlich:
Rote Leuchte. Meine, dass das rote Licht die Biester weniger verschreckt.
Eher grasfreie Flächen absuchen. In Parks z.B. die Blumenbeete (wenn kein Garten vorhanden). Friedhöfe wären wahrscheinlich die beste Lösung, will man dann aber doch nicht übertreiben.
Wenn einer von Tauis verletzt ist durch zu heftiges ziehen, am besten da lassen. Die gehen meist ein und verderben den Fund. Man sollte sie auch regelmäßig überprüfen, wenn man einen größen Fund länger als ne Woche lagern möchte. 
Kalt und dunkel lagern ist klar. Hatte damals n Bekannten, der die Würmer in einer Holzkiste gelagert hatte (in rauhen Mengen). Das funktionierte erstaunlich gut. 
Fressen brauchen sie. zekleinerte Blätter, z.B. Salat. 
Feucht lagern aber nicht zu viel Wasser. 

Wenn man einmal ne Routine drin hat, macht das auch n großen Spaß die Viecher zu fangen. Ist schon fast wie angeln. 200 Stück hat man, wenn es gut läuft in 2 Std. locker drin. Und das lohnt sich!

Was mir in den Jahren so im Gespräch mit vielen Ansitzanglern aufgefallen ist, dass sie hier am Rhein teilweise sehr große Aale fangen. 90+ Fische sind keine Seltenheit. Das war früher eigentlich total selten. 70+ war schon super, dafür gabs die Mengen.


----------



## Buhnenspringer (16. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> irgendwie ist hier der Wurm drinn.


Das sieht richtig gut aus!


----------



## inextremo6 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Fängt keiner mehr im Moment etwas, oder sitzt Ihr alle durchgehend am Wasser.
Vergangenes Wochenende erster Versuch an einem Mecklenburger Grosssee. Wasser 11 Grad.
Leider in 2 Naechten nur 2 kleinere Aale um die 50cm, dazu 2 stramme Schleien von knapp 50,die andere weitaus groesser.
Ging alles wieder rein....
Habe festgestellt, dass ab 23 Uhr nicht mehr viel ging, aaber die Ploetzen beginnen zu laichen und jeder Tag koennte nun besser werden.
Wasser im Raum B. 15Grad, heute neuer Versuch,da die Aale schon seit voriger Woche gut laufen..........


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Doch bilder lassen sich nicht hochladen....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

ein par fische


----------



## börnie (23. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Der Saisonstart 2018 lief am Wochenende recht interessant.
Es ist schon viele Jahre her, dass ich gleich beim ersten Ansitz einen Ü80er catchen konnte :k. Knapp 85cm, Köder halbes Ukelei. 
Vorher einen ca. 75er Hecht als Beifang, der mir wunderschön die Schnürre vertüddelt hat. 
LG von der Müritz


----------



## inextremo6 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Gratulation den beiden Fängern,das ist doch mal ein Auftakt nach Maß.Hatte ich noch nie zum Saisonstart solch fette Burschen.Meine Tour faellt heute aus,keine Lust,obwohl die Bilder motivieren......


----------



## Hering 58 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Petri, den beiden Fängern


----------



## Hering 58 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> irgendwie ist hier der Wurm drinn.



Schöne Sammlung.#6 sieht richtig gut aus!


----------



## hendry (24. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Petri, das ist mal ´nen guter Start #6


----------



## harbec (24. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

... ganz dickes Petri!
War in der letzten Woche 1x auf Aal unterwegs.
4 Bisse, aber keinen Schlängler.


----------



## Amstaff (24. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

läuft:m


----------



## D3rFabi (24. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



Amstaff schrieb:


> läuft:m



...in der Hauptstadt auch.


----------



## bebexx (24. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



Amstaff schrieb:


> läuft:m


Das ist mal eine schöne Strecke. Petri.
Paar Infos wären gut, alleine gefangen, welches Gewässer, Köder usw. ?


----------



## Amstaff (25. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Der See ist ca 60ha groß, hat nur eine durchschnittliche tiefe von 1.5m und wird ausserdem von einem Fischer bewirtschaftet..sprich kein DAV und vermutlich schon relativ warm.


----------



## ZettHa (28. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Petri, schöne Aale !!!  #6


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

2.Ansitz dieses Jahr und mit 3 schönen Aalen (60/60/67) belohnt. :g


----------



## geomas (30. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Herzliches Petri allen Fängern!


----------



## Brachsenfan (30. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Petri an alle Fänger!
Ich bin schon froh wenn ich 1 Aal im Jahr fang!


----------



## svephi (30. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Hallo zusammen, schön zu lesen dass die ersten Aale bereits gefangen werden #6
Ich war Freitag und Samstag auch am Rhein, bei Bonn. Jeweils von etwa 18 Uhr bis 1 Uhr - hab ausschließlich Grundeln gefangen (pro Tag etwa ~30 Stück). Als Köder habe ich Tauwurm, Mistwurm, Maden und Bienenbaden dabei gehabt. Das hat echt wenig Spaß gemacht. Ich hab mit zwei Grundmontagen geangelt, egal wo ich hingeworfen habe, es hat keine 5 Minuten gedauert und ich hatte eine Grundel dran. Habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps wie ich dem ganzen etwas entgegenwirken kann?

Vielen Dank vorab und weiterhin Petri #h


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Suche dir Stellen wo der Grund sandig/kieselig ist...
Manchmal zwei Buhnen weiter haste keine Plage mehr bzw. nur noch selten die Dinger am Haken...


----------



## svephi (30. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Ich hab mir heute ein anderes Buhnenfeld angesehen, das wird am Freitag mit einem Kollegen getestet 

Falls heute jemand unterwegs ist, viel Erfolg!


----------



## Slick (30. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Petri

Grundel Kopf ab und and denn Haken.

Siehe Bild.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-J710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fischknipser (30. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



Slick schrieb:


> Petri
> 
> Grundel Kopf ab und and denn Haken.
> 
> ...


Na wenn man die Grundeln in Aale verwandeln kann,warum nicht....
Petri zu den Schleimern

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## harbec (30. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

... Petri zu den schönen Aalen!

War gestern Abend bis 24.00 Uhr los und keinen Aal.
Dafür als kleine Entschädigung 1 brauchbaren Karpfen.


----------



## Slick (30. April 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Danke,

sind vom letzten Jahr.

meine Aaljagd fängt morgen an.Ich darf endlich wieder bis 1 Uhr angeln.

Grüße


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

So auch ich habe heute nach der Langeland Woche meinem Lieblingsfisch nachgestellt und Sturm und Regen getrotzt. Es war nicht wirklich angenehm. Ging aber sehr gut los und hörte leider schnell wieder auf. Zwischen halb zehn und zehn zwei Bisse und zwei schöne Aale. Danach nur noch gezuppel, zwei Kaulbarsche und eine Brasse. Leider ab 23 Uhr so gut wie kein sinnvolles Angeln mehr möglich. Habe zwar noch bis Viertel vor eins gesessen, musste dann aber wirklich flüchten


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Hut ab Aalzheimer #6#6#6...

Fettes Petri bei den Sturm, mehr als verdient  !!!


----------



## zokker (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Fettes Petri Alzheimer. 
Zwei schöne Aale, besonders der eine#6.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

@ Zocker:
Wann sehen wir von Dir wieder schöne Bilder mit Aalen  ???
Ich hoffe es dauert nicht mehr lange und drücke Dir die Daumen :m...

#hThomas...


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Petri Aalzheimer,auf was haben die Gebissen?


----------



## zokker (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> @ Zocker:
> Wann sehen wir von Dir wieder schöne Bilder mit Aalen  ???
> Ich hoffe es dauert nicht mehr lange und drücke Dir die Daumen :m...
> 
> #hThomas...



Morgen ... und wenn ich die Scheibe abbauen muß

Heute ist Sturm ...|motz:


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Petri Aalzheimer,auf was haben die Gebissen?



Danke Euch. Beide auf Tauwurm mit der Stellfisch. Natürlich selbstgesuchte


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Und Zokker hau rein. Das AB vermisst Deine Bilder und Fangberichte:q#6


----------



## zokker (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Und Zokker hau rein. Das AB vermisst Deine Bilder und Fangberichte:q#6



Wadd???http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=241738&page=936


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Ich werde auch meine ersten Gehversuche dieses Jahr auf Aal starten :q:q:q...
Finde Eure Fänge einfach genial und bin voll begeistert :vik:...
Weiter so @ Aalzheimer und Zocker !!!
Ihr fängt echt schöne Aale und das auch regelmässig #6#6#6...

Echt beneidenswert :k...

#hThomas...


----------



## Slick (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Petri Aalzheimer


----------



## Brutzel (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Moinsen
Ich habe es auch endlich mal an den Kanal geschafft.Schönes Wetter, laue Temperaturen und die ganze Nacht gute Bisse......wenn ich nur mehr Freizeit hätte.......


----------



## börnie (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



Brutzel schrieb:


> Moinsen
> Ich habe es auch endlich mal an den Kanal geschafft.Schönes Wetter, laue Temperaturen und die ganze Nacht gute Bisse......wenn ich nur mehr Freizeit hätte.......
> Anhang anzeigen 267425



na dann Petri ! Dachte schon hier angelt keiner mehr auf Aale.
Die beiden Schnürsenkel hättest Du aber noch ´n bisschen wandern lassen können 

Schweinekalt war´s. Ostwind auch noch :g
Aber die Weißfische in den Buchten im Laichgeschäft. Dann sind die großen Mädels natürlich aktiv. Im ganz flachen Wasser.
Bin gespannt, ob ich in diesem Jahr die Metermarke knacken kann...#t


----------



## daci7 (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Top - das ist mal ne Schlange! Haste gemessen?


----------



## harbec (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

... Petri zu der schönen Schlange!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Petri zu den Aalen Jungs #6#6#6...

Ich war auch in den letzten Tagen dicht hintereinander fünf mal los und konnte 11 Stück rauszaubern, vier davon waren kleine u. ein 80+ dabei...
Gestern war voll wie abgeschnitten, noch nicht mal ein Biss obwohl die zwei Tage zuvor hintereinander gut gebissen haben #q...
Auf jeden Fall sind meine "wieder" ersten Gehversuche seid über Jahrzehnt gut gelungen...

P.S:

Besten Dank an Aalzheimer und Zocker die mich durch Ihre Fänge schon seid ein Jahr richtig, aber wirklich richtig heiß gemacht haben :m...
Danke nochmal für faszinierende Fangbilder und Berichte #6...

Jetzt weiß ich, wie ich durch die Zanderschonzeit durchkomme :q:q:q...

#hThomas


----------



## börnie (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

na dann Petri ...
und Petri Dank 
@daci7 ...das war ´n Kämpfer u. der hat mir fast den Kahn zerlegt. So 3,5 Pfund. 

Ich pack jetzt gleich die Sachen und los gehts, mal sehen was geht. Wasser so um die 16° -- perfekt. 
Leider wachsen Kraut und Seerosen bei der extremen Sonneneinstrahlung  der letzten Tage sehr schnell. Dann wirds wieder schwieriger an die  Mädels zu kommen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



börnie schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, ob ich in diesem Jahr die Metermarke knacken kann...#t



Petri zum schönen Aal. Ja ja, die metermarke, da knabber ich dran seitdem ich 15 bin:q
90,92,94 und genau 99. aber ich gebe nicht auf:m
Im Moment bei mir allerdings nur Kleinkram.

Und@ Drillsucht, schön das wir dich animieren konnten. Macht doch echt super spaß die Gummipeitsche gegen das Aalgeschirr auszutauschen


----------



## inextremo6 (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Gratulation Börni,
fetter Bursche,ja mit dem Meter-Aal ist das so eine Sache,schau Dir mal die Bilder der Grossaale,der letzten Jahrzehnte an.Da wurde an unserem Stammgewässer (denke wir haben das Gleiche) von irgend einem Hobbyangler in Badehose wahrscheinlich beim 1.mal der Meter geknackt.Man brauch eben auch Glueck.Bei mir war es 2014, nach knapp 30Jahren intensiven Aalangelns der Fall,letztjaehrig  als groessten einen 94,allerdings in Schweden.Wer weiss ob es mir nochmals gelingt den Meter zu knacken.
Gestern Abend brachte bei mir 3 Aale aber keiner davon mitnehmbar.Habe dieses Jahr eigentlich schon gut Aal gefangen aber die Groesse!!!!#q


----------



## börnie (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Moin Männers,
Petri dank .
Dann sind wir ja mindestens zu dritt. Mir gehts genauso und ich sehe es auch so. Wie magisch -- die letzen 2-3 cm haben schon so oft gefehlt und irgendwie muss das wohl so.
Aber egal. Trotzdem fangen wir schöne Fische und irgendwann klappts dann auch mit unserem Ü100 Ofenrohr-Aal #a

Letzte Nacht war es nicht langweilig. Die Aale haben auffällig spitz gebissen, so dass ich nach einigen Fehlläufern auf kleinere Köder und leichtere Montagen umgetüddelt habe. Ein paar Schleicher konnte ich dann noch überzeugen mit an Bord zu kommen. Aber größenmäßig nichts was aus der Reihe tanzt.
Schönen Feiertag noch !


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Petri zu den Aalen #6#6#6...

Ich werde auch am Sonntag u. Montag den nächsten Versuch starten...
Bin Infiziert :q:q:q...

#hThomas...


----------



## phirania (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Heute ist gutes Aalwetter...

Petri an Alle Fänger.#6


----------



## börnie (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Am Wochende bin ich in eine große flache Bucht geschippert. Die  älteren Einheimischen haben mir erzählt, das man dieses Wasser früher "swatten Aal" genannt hat. Also "schwarzer Aal".
Viel Unterholz, Seerosen, Kraut, Schlamm. Angrenzend gibt es ein Sumpfgebiet in dem der Tisch reich gedeckt ist. Schnecken, Muscheln, Krebse, Kaulquappen, Kleinfisch bei warmen Wasser.
Um die Schlangen aus dem Sumpf zu locken, habe ich in einigermaßen freiem Wasser einen langen Rutenständer in den Boden gesteckt. Daran eine Schnur und einen kleinen Setzkescher, in dem ich ca. 1 Kilo Fischstückchen gesteckt habe. Zusätzlich Blutfutter mit Wurmstückchen, eingeweichten Bachflohkrebsen usw. verteilt.






[/IMG]
[/IMG]


----------



## börnie (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

.....


----------



## börnie (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

An diesem Abend hatte ich leider nur ganze 3 Bisse. Einer hat die Lunte gerochen ...aber zwei konnte ich catchen. 
Keine Riesen, aber wie ich finde, schöne u. wirklich fast "schwarze" Aale. 
Leider war das Wetter völlig unberechenbar...ungünstig. Ich denke, dass auch das den Aalen auf den Magen geschlagen ist. Hab mich um 1°° in Sicherheit gebracht.
Ich muss da wohl noch öfter mal hin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Werde berichten


----------



## Jonny1985 (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Toller Bericht... Spannend.
Dickes Petri an dich.



Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## börnie (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



Jonny1985 schrieb:


> Toller Bericht... Spannend.
> Dickes Petri an dich.
> 
> 
> ...


Danke Dir und viel Erfolg für Dich #:


----------



## xollix (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Petri an alle Fänger und Frage an alle Fänger:

Zu welchen Zeiten konntet ihr eure Fänge verbuchen?
Gab es auffällige Zeitfenster, in denen ihr vermehrt Bisse wahrgenommen habt?

VG
Olli


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Vor 14 Tagen noch ab kurz bevor es dunkel wurde, in den letzten Tagen erst in der Dunkelheit bis etwa 1.00h-2.00h...
Länger war ich auch nie...


----------



## börnie (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



xollix schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fänger und Frage an alle Fänger:
> 
> Zu welchen Zeiten konntet ihr eure Fänge verbuchen?
> Gab es auffällige Zeitfenster, in denen ihr vermehrt Bisse wahrgenommen habt?
> ...



Moin, 
ist unterschiedlich und hängt auch davon ab, wo geangelt wird. Letzte Tage hatte ich einen mit etwas über 70cm schon abends um 10°°. Danach absolut keinen Zupfer mehr (bis ca. 2°°, eingepackt).
Vorgestern komplett tote Hose bis dann um 1.30, quasi beim Einpacken, doch noch einer kam.
Aber die Krönung: Gestern hat hier einer bei stahlblauen Himmel und voller Sonne ´ne Wurmrute vom Bootssteg rausgedonnert und nachmittags so gegen 5°° einen wirklich schönen Aal gezogen. Ich schätze so um die 90.
Und unsereins haut sich die Nächte um die Ohren |uhoh:
Ich denke, ganz besonders im Moment kann man keine Regel aufstellen.


----------



## Maxthecat (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Moin !
Hier Oben an der Nordsee in den Tiefs und Hafengebiet in Emden läuft der Aal so um 24:30 Uhr bis max. 02:00 je nach Gewässer auch etwas eher .

In den jeverländischen Tiefs ab ca. 22:00 bis 23 :00 Uhr , denn ist Schluß . Die Tief's im Wangerland geht es so ca. 23:30 - ca. 01:00 Uhr los mit Aal . Man kann quasi die Uhr nach stellen , wann es anfängt zu Beißen und aufhört mit den Bissen .

Ganz vorsichtige sind die Bisse oder die Pose rennt förmlich davon und trotzdem bekommt man sie nicht gehakt .|kopfkratd Die Aale sind oft nur sehr knapp vorn im Maul gehakt , selten das mal einer Tief geschluckt hat . Wenn denn einer am Haken hängt sind es aber schöne Räucheraale von ca .60 cm und geschlachtet 300-400 gr.:l


----------



## elaphe (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



börnie schrieb:


> .....


Tolle Ruten/Rollenkombination! Sind das Mitchelrollen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## n0rdfriese (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Am Wochenende gabs meine ersten Aale aus dem Rhein. 3 Stück von 55cm bis 74cm durften mit! Alle auf selbgesuchte Tauwürmer, die gekauften brachten nur einen kleinen Wels.


----------



## börnie (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



n0rdfriese schrieb:


> Am Wochenende gabs meine ersten Aale aus dem Rhein. 3 Stück von 55cm bis 74cm durften mit! Alle auf selbgesuchte Tauwürmer, die gekauften brachten nur einen kleinen Wels.




dachte schon es fischt keiner mehr auf Aale 
Petri...ein 74er ist doch schon mal ein schöner Fisch.

Ich greife höchstwarscheinlich am Wochenende wieder an #a
Mal sehen, ich hoffe es ist dann mal etwas bedeckt und dunkel


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Oh doch, gefischt wird jede Woche auf Aal:q.
Allerdings waren es bei den letzten Ansitzen zwar viele, aber überwiegend kleinere Fische. So 1 oder 2 für den Rauch waren immer dabei. aber entsprechend keine Sternstunde die ich noch mit Berichten und Bildern belegen wollte. Letzte Woche Dienstag zum Beispiel hatte ich in 3 Stunden 11 Aale und noch vieeeeele Fehlbisse. War von der Beschäftigung ganz nett, allerdings war die Größe weniger beeindruckend. Samstag war die Bissfrequenz dann sehr niedrig. Ich denke auch dem Wetter geschuldet. Ich schiebe das ungerne auf den Mond, weil ich auch bei Vollmond wirklich schon sehr schöne Abende hatte, aber die Temperaturen und hellen Nächte sind wahrscheinlich nicht Förderlich. Trotzdem konnte ich 5 Aale fangen wo allerdings auch nur einer Vernünftig war. Die Krönung war ein ca. 40cm langer Schnürsenkel der sich die Grundel reingepfiffen hat. |gr:


----------



## Drillsucht69 (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

@Aalzheimer :

Ich angel auch am DEK und DHK...

Da bin ich aber beruhigt, bei mir lief es auch schlechter als sonst obwohl ich nicht lange dabei bin...
Was mich wundert ist, dass die ganz kleinen plötzlich nicht beißen was aber auch gut ist...
 Ich habe die letzten Male die Erfahrung gemacht, wenn der Mond hinter den Wolken war lief es noch schlechter und als der scheinen durfte kamen auch die Bisse...Dachte im Dunkeln würden die besser beißen, war aber nicht so...


Heute war das gleiche, als der Himmel aufhellte kam auch sofort der einzige Biss... Zufall #c...
Wollen wir Hoffen, dass die schlechtere Zeiten was mit den vielen Mond zu tun haben...


Wünsche die weiter Fettes Petri Heil...


#h Thomas...


----------



## ExoriLukas (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Moin Aalzheimer,


Endlich mal jemand aus der Nachbarschaft!


Werde am Wochenende auch mal wieder an die Ems/ den DEK gehen und gucken was die Schlängler machen.


Bislang hatte ich mit einer normalen 5.50m Stipprute und Pose mit Rotwurm direkt am Rand einige Erfolge verbuchen können. 



Allerdings lese ich viel von Stellfischruten ... einfache Grundmontagen brachten mir bislang nur Grundeln,Grundeln und nochmnal Grundeln. Egal ob Ems, oder DEK. 



Deswegen überlege ich noch, welche Montage zum Einsatz kommen wird ..


MfG.
Lukas


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



ExoriLukas schrieb:


> Moin Aalzheimer,
> 
> 
> Endlich mal jemand aus der Nachbarschaft!
> ...



Hallöchen. Ja, so ein paar hier aus der Umgebung tummeln sich auch im Board. Versuche es doch Mal mit stellfisch. Du kannst die Köder etwas vom Grund abheben und so vielen Grundeln entgehen. Wobei die bei uns im Dunkeln die Aktivitäten einstellen. Auch in der Ems funktioniert die Stellfisch sehr gut, auch auf andere Raubfische. Ne Grundel als Köder ist übrigen ne Granate. Bringt mittlerweile fast genauso viele Bisse und Aale wie der Wurm. Und nebenbei auch ne stattliche Anzahl an Zander. Einfach Mal testen. In der Ems übrigens die Posen etwas schwerer wählen. Je nach Strömung zwischen 10-15 Gramm. Im Kanal zwischen 1,5 und 3 Gramm. Schöne schlanke Formen sind hierbei immer von Vorteil.


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

So, gestern Abend Mal einen "Kurzansitz" gestartet da da Wochenende komplett verplant ist. War mächtig Aktivität im Wasser. Insgesamt gab es 8 Aale wovon 4 Stück ganz gut in den Räucherschrank passen. Dazu noch zwei Zander und viele Bisse. Leider musste ich wegen der Arbeit um 0:15 Uhr aufhören.


----------



## zokker (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Petri Aalzheimer,

scheint ja noch genug Aal vorhanden zu sein und 2 Zander noch ... nicht schlecht[emoji106]


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Petri zum Aal und Zander !!!


Bei mir war die letzte Zeit auf Aal mau aber Zander ging gut...


----------



## ExoriLukas (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Moin,


Dickes Petri Heil!


Ich war letzten Freitag los, am DEK nähe Venhaus.


Leider nichts, trotz 5 stündigem Ansitz.


Ich hatte zwar Bisse, konnte aber absolut nicht zuordnen, von welchem Fisch die wohl kamen. Jeder Anschlag ohne Fisch.


Heute Abend eventuell nochmal los, ob Ems oder DEK weiß ich noch nicht genau.


MfG.
Lukas


----------



## Aalbubi (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Ich fange in der letzten Zeit nur Schleien und Zander, keine Aale. Petri zu den tollen Fängen!


----------



## börnie (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> So, gestern Abend Mal einen "Kurzansitz" gestartet da da Wochenende komplett verplant ist. War mächtig Aktivität im Wasser. Insgesamt gab es 8 Aale wovon 4 Stück ganz gut in den Räucherschrank passen. Dazu noch zwei Zander und viele Bisse. Leider musste ich wegen der Arbeit um 0:15 Uhr aufhören.




Petri Aalzheimer ! Da ist es ganz sicher nicht langweilig geworden 
Bei uns (mir) läuft es zur Zeit so lala. Das Nahrungsangebot in den warmen (23°-24°) flachen Buchten ist gigantisch !
Auf große Köder hatte ich die letzten Male auffällig viele Fehlbisse. Sie nehmen 2-3m Schnurr, zerdrücken den Köfi, ohne ihn aber wirklich zu nehmen. Der Wechsel auf kleinere Köder brachte dann zwar den einen oder anderen Aal, aber größentechnisch ist deutlich Luft nach oben.
Auf der Jokerrute gabs am Samstag einen brauchbaren, ansonsten scheinen der fetten Mädels nur faul auf dem Grund rumzuliegen |kopfkrat


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

#6 aber richtig schicke Bilder. Und Petri zur Schönheit.
Und äußerst urige Rollen


----------



## Brachsenfan (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Petri allen Fängern!

Ich hab Samstag-Nacht auch endlich einen kleinen Brataal fangen können.

Leider sind die Bilder irgendwie nix geworden. Handykamera hat irgendwie nix aufgezeichnet#q


----------



## börnie (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> #6 aber richtig schicke Bilder. Und Petri zur Schönheit.
> Und äußerst urige Rollen




danke Dir 
ja, an den alten Röllchen hängen super viele Erinnerungen.... und mittlerweile (so nach 40 Jahren) sind sie auch echt erprobt #:|supergri

Leider soll es ab Do. hier bei uns einen Kälterutsch und mieses Wetter geben. Morgen aber nochmal gut... ich denke ich werde dann morgenabend nochmal raustuckern.

Petri @Brachsenfan !


----------



## börnie (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

....gesagt und getan, bin dann gestern abend nochmal raus aufs Wasser.
Es ist natürlich immer ein Spiel mit dem Feuer, wenn man direkt an einem Seerosenfeld auf große Aale angelt. Das hat mich schon den einen oder anderen Fisch gekostet. Aber ich weiß natürlich auch, dass genau dort die dicken Mädels unterwegs sind. 
Ich hatte nur einen einzigen Biss. Der hat gleich ca. 30 Meter von der Rolle gezogen. Zum Glück nicht in die Seerosen - sondern raus auf den See. Schwein gehabt


----------



## Buhnenspringer (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Hi, dickes Petri zu den Aalen! Was mich noch mehr begeister, sind die tollen Fotos von einem traumhaften Wasser! Weiterhin viel Glück!


----------



## Buhnenspringer (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Bei den Ruten kommt auch etwas Nostalgie auf. Qualität vergeht nicht so schnell! Cool!


----------



## börnie (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Petri Dank @Buhnenspringer #6

Die guten alten Sachen sind (für mich) meistens die besseren. Sie machen auch  viel mehr Spaß als dieser ganze Kunststoffschrott aus Taiwan und Korea.


----------



## Hering 58 (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Dickes Petri zu den Aalen!#6


----------



## Jonny1985 (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Schöne Fotos.

Ich habe gestern an der Elbe in Hamburg 7 Aale gefangen, aber kein maßiger dabei.
Wie selektiert ihr? Hätte ich größere Haken nehmen müssen, oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?


----------



## börnie (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



Jonny1985 schrieb:


> Schöne Fotos.
> 
> Ich habe gestern an der Elbe in Hamburg 7 Aale gefangen, aber kein maßiger dabei.
> Wie selektiert ihr? Hätte ich größere Haken nehmen müssen, oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?




Danke 
Trotzdem Petri 

Bei mir ist es so, dass ich über die Köder und manchmal auch über die Angelplätze versuche zu selektieren. Überwiegend aber Köder / Ködergröße, was meistens auch funktioniert. Es gibt bei uns auch Seen oder Bereiche, da fängst Du mit kleinen gängigen Ködern (Würmer / Bienenmade usw) 10 Satzaale am Abend, was natürlich völlig unerwünscht ist. Ich fische selten mit Köfis unter 10cm, ganzen Krebsen oder wenn mit Wurm, dann gleich 3 dicke Tauis. Und dann immer dort, wo viel Kleinfisch ist. Da sind dann meistens auch die größeren Breitköpfe.


----------



## Jonny1985 (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Guter Tipp, ich versuche es mal... Hatte mit 4er Aal Haken von Gamakatsu gefischt.
Die kamen mir eh etwas klein vor.
Ich habe immer früh angehauen so das sie vorne Gehakt waren


----------



## börnie (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

...wegen beruflich bedingtem Zeitmangel bin ich die letzten 2 Wochen kaum ans Wasser gekommen.
Im Moment läuft es auch nicht so richtig. 
3x aufs Wasser  - ganze 2 Schleicher verhaftet. Einen vorwitzigen ca. 60er ...und glücklicherweise, einen deutlich besseren (für die Motivation ganz wichtig).
Befreundete Nachjäger bestätigten mir die aktuelle Aal-Flaute an Müritz & Co.
Aber schöne Abende waren es trotzdem. Wenn sich dann wenigstens mal hin und wieder das Ziel-Fischlein einfindet, dann ist doch alles gut...irgendwie


----------



## börnie (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*


----------



## inextremo6 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Hi Börnie,
Gratulation,Du Gluecklicher,

kann Dir nur zustimmen,mir fehlt schon absolut die Motivation.
Von 28 gefangenen Aalen habe ich nur 3 mitnehmen koennen,alle anderen waren zwischen 35-60cm.ich bin schon absolut am verzweifeln. An all meinen Stammplaetzen nur Zwergaale...Und das schlimme bei mir zu Hause das gleiche Spiel, einen 64er ansonsten nur Zwerge.
Ich dreh langsam durch.Glücklicherweise habe ich dieses Jahr noch das Vergnuegen 3 Wochen meines Urlaubs in Schweden zu verbringen,da sollte es eigentlich mit den Grossaalen klappen(ja man darf in Schweden in den mir bekannten Gewaessernauf Aale angeln). Heute werde ich trotzden nochmals mein Glück an der Meckl.Seeplatte probieren.


----------



## börnie (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Hey ;-)

Na, auch ein Petri für Dich! Mit 28 hast Du in diesem Jahr ziemlich genau schon doppelt so viele gefangen wie ich .
Eigentlich sollten wir uns über die vielen kleinen Schleicher freuen. Das sah ja auch schon mal etwas anders aus. Aber ich kann nat. nachvollziehen dass es nervt, wenn kaum verwertbares dabei ist.
Aber hey, die beste Zeit für die Ofenrohr-Kaliber kommt ja erst noch. 
Und berichte bitte mal wie es in Schweden gelaufen ist !

Ich wollte heute eigentlich auch kurzfristig raus, aber ist mir zu stürmisch. Sind echte Brecher dabei. Bei Starkwind habe ich außerdem selten was gutes ans Band gekriegt...


----------



## thomas1 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

so samstag 9 aale  2 für die Tonne  ,der rest schwimmt wieder , gestern 13 !!!!   5 für die tonne  und der rest schwimmt auch wieder 



samstag nächster angriff


----------



## rolfmoeller (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



thomas1 schrieb:


> so samstag 9 aale 2 für die Tonne ,der rest schwimmt wieder , gestern 13 !!!! 5 für die tonne und der rest schwimmt auch wieder
> 
> 
> 
> samstag nächster angriff




 wo, wo, wo ???????????????????????????????????


----------



## yukonjack (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



rolfmoeller schrieb:


> wo, wo, wo ???????????????????????????????????



Ein par nähere Infos wie Ort (Bundesland würde ja schon reichen), Tageszeit und Köderangaben wären doch ganz nett. Ist aber bei einigen Anglern wohl Zuviel verlangt.


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



thomas1 schrieb:


> so samstag 9 aale  2 für die Tonne  ,der rest schwimmt wieder , gestern 13 !!!!   5 für die tonne  und der rest schwimmt auch wieder
> 
> 
> 
> samstag nächster angriff



Petri und für Samstag viel Glück.


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Gestern Abend kurzer Hand auch Mal seit 14 Tagen wieder an den MLK gefahren. Ende Juni lief es auf einer meiner "Hausstrecken" sehr ordentlich. Trotzdem hatte ich nicht viel Hoffnung. Es ging aber gut los und relativ schnell kamen noch vor 20:00 Uhr die ersten Bisse. Da waren auch Weißfische bei aber 2 Bisse könnte ich ziemlich sicher als Aalbiss identifizieren. Einer hing nur kurz und den anderen habe ich verhauen. Mit einsetzen der Dämmerung könnte ich dann zügig 2 Räucheraale und 2 kleine Zander auf Köfi fangen. Ab 22:00 Uhr bis 00:00 Uhr dann Totentanz. Mit dem Einpacken noch ein Schnürsenkel. Aber nicht unzufrieden.


----------



## thomas1 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

alles werra hessen thüringen    bisse von 18 bis 24 uhr tauwurm bienenmade   die werra ist 100 km von meinem wohnort weg . ich kenne kein besseres aalgewässer als sie


----------



## yukonjack (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



thomas1 schrieb:


> alles werra hessen thüringen bisse von 18 bis 24 uhr tauwurm bienenmade die werra ist 100 km von meinem wohnort weg . ich kenne kein besseres aalgewässer als sie



Danke, iss doch mal ne Aussage.


----------



## börnie (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Petri an die Schlangenbändiger #6


Ich war in letzter Zeit öfter mal am Wasser und konnte auch den einen oder anderen Schlängler verhaften. 
Allerdings keine größeren (1x max ca. 70cm). 
Im Moment werden große Köder nicht angefasst und ich habe den Eindruck, dass die dicken Mädels kaum aktiv sind. 
Wir hatten seit Ende April nur 2x Regen und jeden Tag sehr warmes sommerliches Wetter. Einerseits ist das sehr schön, andererseits scheinen die hohen Wassertemps (im flachen teilweise über 25°) und der mittlerweile niedrige Sauerstoffgehalt, den großen Mädels auf den Magen zu schlagen.
Ich hab jetzt erstmal 3 W. Urlaub und werde es trotzdem immer mal wieder versuchen....#:


----------



## zokker (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



börnie schrieb:


> Petri an die Schlangenbändiger #6
> 
> 
> Ich war in letzter Zeit öfter mal am Wasser und konnte auch den einen oder anderen Schlängler verhaften.
> ...




Danke für deine Bericht.
Ich kann dir nur zustimmen, die selben Erfahrungen mache ich hier zZ auch. 



Heute wird wieder getestet.


----------



## börnie (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



zokker schrieb:


> Danke für deine Bericht.
> Ich kann dir nur zustimmen, die selben Erfahrungen mache ich hier zZ auch.
> 
> 
> ...




....dann wünsche ich Dir ein dickes Petri und auf das Du was anständiges an die Leine bekommst.

Ich wollte heute eigentlich zuhause bleiben. 
Aber es ist so drückend und schwül an Land....ich glaub ich steig gleich auch noch in den Kahn |supergri


----------



## hendry (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Gestern Abend zu Zweit an unserem Hausfluss los gewesen, aber nur ein paar vorsichtige Zupfer gehabt. Bei uns fehlt auch der Regen, selten so einen niedrigen Wasserstand gesehen. Seit April hat es gefühlt 2x geregnet


----------



## thomas1 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

die werra 1,29 cm #q#q samstag 7 aale 2 für die tonne . 5 schwimmen wieder


----------



## börnie (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Moin ...ein *Petri* den Aalfängern #:
Ist ja im Moment nicht so ganz einfach...bei der extrem Hitze.

Ich war zwischenzeitlich auch wieder mal gucken, was die dicken Mädels so treiben. Wie erwartet, war es aber recht träge. 
Wassertemperatur zwischen 25,5 und 26,5° ...#d
Sauerstoff teilweise auch nicht mehr so toll. Hab dann in einer Bucht geankert, wo am Tage der kräftige Wind frisches Wasser reingedrückt hat. 
Die Sache mit der für gestern viel beworbenen totalen Mondfinsterniss habe ich wohl irgendwie falsch verstanden ?!
Na ja...
Der Spaghetti-Aal schwimmt wieder im See und darf noch ein paar Jahre wachsen.
Der schönere hat gut 80 / 85 und kam dann so gegen 12.30. Köder halbes Rotauge. Problem war, dass das Biest ca. 25-30 Meter von der Rolle gerissen hat und in ein Seerosenfeld gedüst ist. Gut das die Schnurr gehalten hat 
Hab dann um 1°° Feierabend gemacht, denn ich hatte ja meinen Fisch.
Grüße von Müritz & Co.


----------



## Aalbubi (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Ich bin beim Aalangeln nur noch am schneidern. Ich will Regen. Und zwar viel! Petri zu den Aalen!


----------



## börnie (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> Ich bin beim Aalangeln nur noch am schneidern. Ich will Regen. Und zwar viel! Petri zu den Aalen!


Petri Dank 
Ich drück Dir die Daumen das es bald wieder besser läuft. Ist im Moment aber auch alles andere als einfach. 
Regen wäre sicher mal was feines. 
So 1-2 Tage Landregen der schön vor sich hin plätschert.


----------



## thomas1 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

an der werra  gehts gut zur zeit sonntag von 20 bis 24 uhre 9 aale   3 für die tonne 6 schwimmen wieder #h


----------



## exil-dithschi (1. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

erst mal petri an alle fänger.

börni - deine bilder sind der knaller!


----------



## börnie (2. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> erst mal petri an alle fänger.
> 
> börni - deine bilder sind der knaller!



Danke Dir


----------



## Amstaff (4. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

in Brandenburg ist es einfach zu warm, hier geht gerade nicht viel..


----------



## börnie (4. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



Amstaff schrieb:


> in Brandenburg ist es einfach zu warm, hier geht gerade nicht viel..



Jepp ! Hier an der Seenplatte ist es aktuell leider auch sehr (!) mau.
Nun, ich hab Urlaub und nixx besseres zu tun (?|supergri), also bin ich gestern bei ´ner Rest-Affenhitze trotzdem in meinen alten Aale-Kahn gestiegen. 
Was mir sofort aufgefallen ist, waren diese Unmengen Fische an der Oberfläche. Wirklich unglaublich, auf einem Foto kaum festzuhalten. Überall Fisch, die ganze Bucht ein einziger riesiger Schwarm aus Flossenträgern.


----------



## börnie (4. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Ich bin dann zum "kap horn" geschippert. Das nennen die hier so. Eine  Landspitze auf der komischerweise, egal aus welcher Richtung, fast  immer Wind steht. Außer gestern|uhoh:
Aber es gibt da etwas mehr Strömung und in 3-4m sowas wie eine Sprungschicht.
Die Köder einfach nur ins Flache legen, bringt bei 29° Wassertemp. ganz sicher nichts. 
In die tiefen Löchern auch nicht. 

Viel los war erwartungsgmäß trotzdem nicht. 
Gegen ca. 22.30 ein vorsichtiger Biss - Köder zermatscht, mehr nicht.
Um kurz vor 12°° dann wieder ein vorsichtiger Zupfer, aber diesmal endete die Nummer mit einem wütenden brauchbaren Aal im Eimer :q.
Danach folgten noch 2 weitere, aber die waren so klein das sie mir direkt vom Haken gefallen sind.
Kompliment an die Mückenbrut -- obwohl ich eigendlich noch Bock gehabt hätte, bin ich ziemlich zerstochen um 2.30 abgehauen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Gestern, ziemlich heftiger Biss. Auf toten, matschigen Dendro. Der schien wirklich Hunger gehabt zu haben. Sonst ging nix. Wundert mich, dass ich überhaupt einen gefangen habe bei dem ständigen Niedrigwasser.


----------



## harbec (5. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

... Petri zu den Fängen!


----------



## thomas1 (6. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

w- ende  werra    8 aale    3 für die tonne  rest schwimmt wieder   nächster angriff am mittwoch #h#h


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Wenns es jetzt die Tage richtig gallert dann schlägt Freitag die Stunde meines kleinen Flusses. Wenn da der Pegel gute 30-50cm steigt könnte es richtig was geben


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Soviel Wasser muss erstmal fallen..zudem verzögert sich sowas auch bei Fließgewässern.
Haben wir hier seit Ende Mai nichtmal zusammen gehabt....mein winterlicher Quappenfluss ist nur noch 10-20cm tief, kann man aktuell prima Fische und Bodenstrukturen beobachten.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Ja stimmt schon. Aber die Erfahrung sagt mir, dass bei meinen Flüsschen nen Tag später schon meistens genug ankommt. Aber dann muss es Donnerstag schon wirklich schütten...


----------



## dawurzelsepp (8. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> ......kann man aktuell prima Fische und Bodenstrukturen beobachten.




Es gibt auch positive Sachen an dem niedrigen Wasser wie Rudi schon schreibt. Ich hab am Wochenende einen 75-80cm Aal nahe am Ufer beobachtet bzw auch in der Hand gehabt. Der ist dann schön gemütlich ins dunkle Schilf zurückgeschwommen.
Die Struktur des Gewässers kann man jetzt zum Teil auch schön zu Fuß erkunden....eine neue Stelle zum Aitelfischen hab ich mir so schon aufgegugt.


----------



## börnie (8. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Es gibt auch positive Sachen an dem niedrigen Wasser wie Rudi schon schreibt.



...sehe ich auch so #6

Ich bin gestern nur mal ´n bisschen die Ufer abgeschippert. Ohne Angel, nur gucken - ist mir im Moment auch echt zu hot.

Im nun flachen Wasser lag da auf einmal ein riesiger alter Reifen auf dem Grund. Von einem Trecker vieleicht , oder was altes militärisches ...keine Ahnung. Jedenfalls 2,50 Durchmesser oder so. 
Als ich mit dem Boot fast draufgerutscht bin, sind 2 nicht gerade kleine Aale aus dem Inneren des Reifens raus. Der eine hat nochmal kurz geschaut wer da stört - und dann nix wie weg ins Tiefe. Außen am Reifenrand lag auch wohl noch einer versteckt, der sich mit einer Schlamm- und Blasenwolke verabschiedet hat.
Zuerst hab ich mich erschrocken. Aber irgendwie cool sowas !


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Habe heute mal wieder gemerkt, wie unfassbar schwer es ist kleine Aal Köderfische zu fangen. Hatte ca 20 Köderfische, nur einer davon war im Ganzen Aaltauglich. N kleiner Döbel. Ich hoffe die Aale sind da nicht wählerisch


----------



## exil-dithschi (8. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

hast du keine senke, oder dürft ihr keine benutzen?
welche größe hast du denn im sinn?
ein fetzen, ich bevorzuge das schwanzstück, tut es auch.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Hm so 5cm. Döbel sind zum Glück sehr schlank bei selbiger Größe wie z. B. eine Rotfeder etc. Der Döbel ist ca Zeigefinger dick.

Senke hab ich leider keine...


----------



## exil-dithschi (8. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

ah ok, ich nehme so 10-15cm fischchen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Ganz??


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hm so 5cm.



wäre für mich eher nen Köder für halbstarke 20-25er Barsche.

10-15cm KöFis auf Aal sind gar kein Problem, macht nen 80er ratzfatz weg.....oder wolltest eher auf Schnürsenkel ansitzen? :q


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Natürlich nicht 
Die kriegen echt so ein Rotauge rein??|bigeyes
Hätte ich niemals gedacht. Habe bisher immer auf Wurm geangelt. Krass. Dann fang ich mir morgen zur Sicherheit doch nochmal 2,3 größere.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Kein Rotauge..war ne Rotfeder..und die ist noch recht klein gewesen.

Ich fische auch liebendgern mit 15cm Barschen im Ganzen..da schneid ich auch nix ab.
Wozu auch, der Fisch wird eh von vorn genommen, die Rückenflosse ist dabei gar kein Hinderniss...sehr wohl aber eins wenn der Räuber den KöFi evtl. loswerden will.:q

Hab 90+ Aale sowohl auf sehr kleine KöFis (4-5cm Grundeln u. Gründlinge) wie auch auf 13-18cm KöFis schon gefangen, tendenziell mehr auf größere KöFis (gern Barsch, Kauli, Ukelei, Rotfeder).
An zweiter Stelle steht bei mir Schwanzstück (da auch gern von 15-20cm Brassen/Güstern), auf nen Kopf hab ich noch nie nen Aal gefangen.


----------



## zokker (9. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

So macht man das, wenn die Köfis zu groß sind. Im Bach würde ich allerdings Wurm bevorzugen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (9. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Danke zokker!


----------



## börnie (9. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht
> Die kriegen echt so ein Rotauge rein??|bigeyes
> Hätte ich niemals gedacht. Habe bisher immer auf Wurm geangelt. Krass.  Dann fang ich mir morgen zur Sicherheit doch nochmal 2,3  größere.



10-15cm sind kein großes Problem für einen *hungrigen* Aal. Ansonsten würgen die sich auch nicht immer gern so einen großen Köfi rein. 

Die Ködergröße hängt auch davon ab, wo Du angelst. 
Für  einen 12cm Fisch brauchen durchschnittlichliche Aale schon mal etwas  länger und ziehen damit oft erstmal durch die Gegend. Um einen großen  Köder zu fischen brauchst Du also mehr Freiwasser als für einen  kleineren. 
Im Fluss nehmen sie ihn meistens etwas schneller als in einem stehenden Gewässer.
Der Angelplatz (Freiraum) ist für mich ein sehr wichtiges Kriterium wenn es um die Ködergröße geht. 


Mit einem scharfen (!) Messer kannst Du Dir die Ködergröße ja auch sehr gut selber gestalten. 
So wie Zokker es gezeigt hat.
Mit dem passenden chopping kannst Du auch hochrückige Köfis prima verwenden. 
Viel Erfolg !#:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (9. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Angle am kleinen Fluss. Denke der Döbel hat die ideal Größe für mein Vorhaben.


----------



## bw1 (9. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Der Bach sieht sehr gut aus, das könnte klappen. 

 Köfis halbiere ich genauso wie Zokker. Dabei bevorzuge ich auf Aal das Kopfstück; in den meisten Fällen bekomme ich darauf mehr Bisse. Auf Zander ist es umgekehrt, da vertraue ich eher dem Schwanzstück. 

 Generell sind mir speziell beim Aalangeln aber ganze Köfis am liebsten, da sie weniger schnell auslaugen. Für die Witterung werden die nur etwas mit der Ködernadel perforiert.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Probiers mit Fetzen.
Im Fluss sind die gefangenen meist im Schnitt kleiner wie in stehenden Gewässern.
Nicht das es dort keine größeren Aale gibt, nein mitnichten.
Sie verteilen sich aber anders im Fluss und können gewöhnlich auch abwandern, was in Badewannen nunmal schlecht geht.

Zudem hat ein Fetzen auch ne höhere Lockwirkung im Fliesswasser....das kann durchaus den einen oder anderen Fisch dazu verleiten, doch weiter stromauf nach Nahrung zu suchen...eben da wo dein Köder liegt.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Ich warte noch bis zum Wochenende mit dem nächsten "Angriff" auf Aal. Das Wasser ist aktuell einfach zu warm. Die Aktivität der Aale ist derzeit viel schlechter als voriges Jahr.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (9. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Ich mach den Köfi erst ganz dran und wenn ich merke es geht nix, kann ich ja immernoch ein Stück abschneiden.


----------



## exil-dithschi (9. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

mit wie vielen ruten angelst du denn dort?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (9. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

3

Dendro, Tauwurm und den Döbel.


----------



## exil-dithschi (9. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

ja hallo, dann ist doch alles ganz klar, eine rute wird durchgehend mit köderfisch/fetzen bestückt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (9. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Auf jeden Fall, das hab ich vor. Der Boden an der Stelle ist steinig, ca Pampelmusen große Steine am Grund. Ich hoffe durch die Strömung treibt der Köder nicht irgendwie dazwischen und ich hab Hänger. Das der Aal den Köder findet ist klar, mir machen nur Hänger Gedanken. Aber sollte eigentlich klappen. Ich versuchs einfach, dafür sieht die Stelle zu gut aus und wurde ewig nicht beangelt.

Der Bach hat enorm Potenzial. Rekord eines verstorben Angelkollegens lag damals bei 25 Aalen pro Nacht...

Bin schon froh, dass eben Regen runterkam. Dann kann ich heut auf jeden Fall noch Tauwürmer sammeln gehen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (9. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

War grad erst am Kanal, geschneidert. Dann nochmal an meine Aalstelle gefahren einfach um zu gucken. Dachte mir dann, warum nicht nochmal kurz den 4er Mepps durchziehen. Dann wurd ich doch tatsächlich in dem kleinen Graben entschneidert 









Da ballert mir doch echtn Döbel auf den Mepps. Mein erster auf Kunstköder und dazu noch der größte. Ich steh auf den Bach. Da ist richtig Fisch drin. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn da auch richtig große Hecht stehen. Unter der Brücke hatte ich noch 3 heftige Bisse, aber dann wollte er nicht mehr. Ich glaub ich brauch doch noch 2 oder 3 Köfis...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Habe nochmal ne Frage zu meiner Montage. Ich wollte die Köfirute mit Knicklichtpose unter der Brücke platzieren. Kann ich den Köder auch leicht über Gründ treiben lassen, so 10cm? Der Aal sollte den ja trotzdem nehmen, oder?


----------



## börnie (10. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Habe nochmal ne Frage zu meiner Montage. Ich wollte die Köfirute mit Knicklichtpose unter der Brücke platzieren. Kann ich den Köder auch leicht über Gründ treiben lassen, so 10cm? Der Aal sollte den ja trotzdem nehmen, oder?




klar geht das. Oft ist knapp über dem Grund sogar besser als auf dem Grund. 
Aber mach da kein knallgelbes Knicklicht drauf. Besser ein rotes oder blaues. Wenn Du das nicht hast, dann male das gelbe mit ´nem Filzer etwas über. In dem Kleingewässer wirkt das sonst wie ´ne neu installierte Staßenlaterne.
Viel Erfolg


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Dachte mir das schon, habe rote da.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

So Leute, Ruten sind scharf und ich wurde direkt entschneidert. Ihr glaubt nicht, was nach 10 aufn Döbel gebissen hat   





Habe ja eigentlich mitm großen Barsch gerechnet hahahaha.


----------



## Hering 58 (10. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Super:q ,Petri #6


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Die sollen mir bloß den Fisch heile lassen 
Also die Barsche hier sind richtig aktiv


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Auch Barsche sind tolle Köfis 

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Die waren alle wirklich zu groß. Aber den nächsten hebe ich auf. Zur Not schneide ich dann Fetzen.

Vadda ist am Kanal auf Aal. Bin mal gespannt.

Boah wie viele zig tausend Barsche sind hier drinne... Und dann beißen die mir jedesmal den Wurm vom Haken...:rTotal untypisch für Barsch was hier gerade abgeht. Die ziehen mir die aufgezogenen Würmer vom Haken

Edit: Fettes Rotauge auf Tauwurm...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Heiliger.. Was fürn Rotauge! Was sind hier Fische drin... Aber wo bleiben die Aale?


----------



## Hering 58 (10. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Nicht schlecht #6


----------



## Amstaff (10. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

nüscht los mit aal


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Nix...
Kanal bei Vadda ging auch nix. Abwarten, bis 1,2 mach ich noch


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Och man ey... Ich war echt zuversichtlich das was geht auf Aal


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Zeit kommt noch, immer dran bleiben...
Zokker zieht auch nichts z. Z.


----------



## yukonjack (11. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Warum soll es denn euch besser gehen wie mir. Kaulis mini Welse, kleine Brassen und alle 3 Tage mal ne Strippe.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Grad dachte ich es kommt was als 2,3 mal der Pieper ging... Aber war wahrscheinlich nur irgendwas in die Schnur geschwommen :/

Meint ihr es liegt am niedrigen Wasserspiegel? Damals konnte ich schon verzeichnen, dass bei Niedrigwasser immer weniger ging


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

An irgendetwas wird es schon liegen...
 Wir Angler haben doch immer ein Alibi woran es liegen könnte...
Suche dir eins aus ...
Nächstes mal klappt es, ist die beste Einstellung #6...


#hThomas...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Sind ja nicht nur Alibis


----------



## zokker (11. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> ...
> Wir Angler haben doch immer ein Alibi woran es liegen könnte...
> Suche dir eins aus ...



Eine sehr wahre Aussage.

Wer beim Angeln nur den Fisch als Erfolg ansieht, sollte sich ein anderes Hobby suchen.


----------



## börnie (11. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Och man ey... Ich war echt zuversichtlich das was geht auf Aal




...mach Dir nix draus. Nächstes mal dann eben.

Bin gestern auch spontan los -- und hab spontan nichts gefangen. 1-2 kl. Barsche.
Irgendwelche Idioten haben ganz in meiner Nähe auf ´nem Floß oder sowas ständig  mit Feuerwerkskörper rumgespielt. Um halb 12 ist mir ein Nacht  (Nackt-)schwimmer fast in die Schnurr geschwommen.
Touristen-Hochsaison eben.
Hab irgendwie auch keine echte Lust gehabt und bin um kurz nach 12 abgedackelt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Ne ich mach mir auch nichts draus, war ja trotzdem spannend und paar schöne Fische gefangen. Heut probier ichs direkt nochmal denke ich


----------



## Amstaff (11. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

in Brandenburg (OHV) geht wohl das aalsterben los


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Versuchs doch mal in den Abendstunden im Flachwasserbereich- maximal 60 cm - Tauwurmbündel etwas mit Luft aufgespritzt und kleiner Laufbleimontage.

#h


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Ich war ja am Fluss unterwegs 
Weißfisch und Barsch hatte richtig Hunger, aber die Aale nicht


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Das funktioniert auch in der Strömung oder auf der Rückseite einer Buhne - musst halt testen /probieren.
Die Weser hat ja bekanntlich eine hohe Strömungsgeschwindigkeit.... aber es geht, man fängt seine Fische - aber halt nicht mit einfachem Plumpsangeln :m


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Schau mal Post #208 
Bin die ganze Zeit am grübeln. Selbe Stelle nochmal, oder paar km Fluss abwärts an eine andere Stelle. Fluss bleibt derselbe


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Immer dort ablegen, wo Uferbewuchs überhängt- so verkehrt ist die Stelle nicht.

Aber man sollte sich auch fragen wie groß der Angeldruck in diesem Bereich ist.... bei solch kleinen Fluss- Bachläufen ists ja nicht so, dass sich unmittelbar nach dem abfischen eines Spots /Überhangs gleich ein anderer Fisch dort "einfindet".... Die Brücke deutet für mich darauf hin, dass der Spot bequem für jeden Angler zu erreichen ist. 

Ich für meinen Teil gehe lieber ne Viertelstunde flussab solcher Zugänge - da is der Angeldruck gleich wesentlich geringer und die Fische weniger empfindlich.... 

Ich seh das ähnlich wie Andal


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Angeldruck annähernd null. Das hat mir allein der Uferbewuchs schon gezeigt und die Beißfreudigkeit der anderen Fische. Zumal unser Verein nur 50 aktive Mitglieder hat, die restlichen 150 sind Karteileichen.

Werde heut die andere Stelle testen. Die sieht auch sehr gut aus. Zeig ich euch später mal.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Angeldruck annähernd null. Das hat mir allein der Uferbewuchs schon gezeigt. Zumal unser Verein nur 50 aktive Mitglieder hat, die restlichen 150 sind Karteileichen.
> 
> Werde heut die andere Stelle testen. Die sieht auch sehr gut aus. Zeig ich euch später mal.



Seit ca. 4 Wochen ist das Angeln auf Aal generell schwierig. Auch zuvor war es nicht einfach, da die Strömung in Kleingewässern aufgrund Niedrigwasser gering ist und der Aal in seinem Beißverhalten ähnlich vorsichtig agieren kann wie in Stillgewässern. Der Unterschied ist halt, dass man ihn nicht 20 Meter ziehen lassen kann, weil die Schnur dann im nächsten Baum hinter der nächsten Kurve hängt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Hatte gestern Nacht aber gar keine Bisse. Nicht mal vorsichtige.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hatte gestern Nacht aber gar keine Bisse. Nicht mal vorsichtige.



Sag ich doch. Ist seit 4 Wochen schwierig. Der Aal mag keine hohen Wassertemperaturen. Ich hatte dieses Jahr im April Sternstunden bei 12 Grad Wassertemperatur (mehrfach 10 Aale in 1 Stunde), viele vorsichtige Bisse bei ca. 25 Grad Wassertemperatur und darüber nix.


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Momentan ist es relativ einfach, den Köder am Fisch vorbei zu präsentieren - die wenigsten die ich beim aufbauen ihrer Angelplätze sehe, loten den Bereich neu aus....

Aufgrund des niedrigen Wasserstandes liegt dann die Abbruchkante/ Fahrrinne zwei drei Meter näher als gewohnt und der Köder baumelt im Nirwana 

Ich muß dann immer grinsen, wenn Touristen vom Wohnmobilplatz an der Weser alles richtig machen und loten (und dementsprechend auch fangen) - und zwanzig Meter weiter die Altherren vom örtlichen Verein ihr gewohntes Plumpsangeln durchziehen und abschneiden.... :m


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Also momentan stehen die Aale bei uns wirklich sehr flach in den Uferbereichen.

Gefunden durch Zufall bzw zu gering ausgebleite Grundmontage mit aufgepustetem Tauwurmbündel- 

Zwei Ruten ausgelegt, geplappert und nicht auf die Schnur geachtet = |rolleyes

Und anschließend direkt in den Flachwasserbereich gehalten und nochmals sechs Stück binnen zweieinhalb Stunden pflücken können :vik:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Ruten sind scharf, Bissanzeiger lief grad schon in den Fullrun... Mal gucken, Karpfen schwimmen hier auch fette rum.













Edit: keine 5 min die Rute drinne, rechts unterm Baum 
Durfte wieder schwimmen die Süße


----------



## Hering 58 (11. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Na denn mal dickes Petri.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Auf jeden Fall wieder ein richtig schöner Anfang 
Jetzt reichen mir 1,2 Aale und der Abend war top.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Nächste, wunderbare Schleie


----------



## Hering 58 (11. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Dickes Petri zu den Schleien.#6


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Unfassbar schöne Fische. Ich würd wirklich mal gerne wieder Fisch mit nach Hause nehmen, aber die süßen Dinger... Vielleicht die nächste... Irgendwas muss ich ja essen 

Ich hoffe aber wirklich die lassen mich irgendwann in Ruhe. Sonst sind die Würmer alle und ich habe wieder kein Aal


----------



## tomxxxtom (11. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

und warum Postest es hier?  ist doch kein Aal.
|bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Hast recht 
Ab jetzt nur noch Aale, also wohl lange Zeit kein Post von mir  

Abwarten und Bier trinken heißt es jetzt...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Hier ist irgendwie ein Dorffest ca 3km Luftlinie. Die Musik ist sau laut und der Bass drückt bis hier hin... Meint ihr die Aale bekommen das mit?


----------



## phobos (11. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Wenn Sie Hunger haben wird egal sein|rolleyes BTW 66cm gerade eben. Jaja köderfisch bringt große Aale... Die kleinsten fange ich damit... Wollte eigentlich noch auf Zander bis Aal Zeit ist#c

Ich hoffe man erkennt die Lächerlichkeit bei Bild 2...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Petri!


----------



## phobos (11. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Hat schon mal jemand mit dem top secret amino spray gefischt? Hab das heute mal zum testen dabei. Mal schauen ob das was drauf beißt, stinken tuts erbärmlich


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Erbärmlich stinken für Aal = top


----------



## Hering 58 (11. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



phobos schrieb:


> Wenn Sie Hunger haben wird egal sein|rolleyes BTW 66cm gerade eben. Jaja köderfisch bringt große Aale... Die kleinsten fange ich damit... Wollte eigentlich noch auf Zander bis Aal Zeit ist#c
> 
> Ich hoffe man erkennt die Lächerlichkeit bei Bild 2...



Dickes Petri.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Mist, gradn Run gehabt. Zu lange gewartet, Wurm komplett ab. War safe nen Aal um die Zeit.

Schon wieder... Was zur Hölle. Bald isser satt... 

Man was beißen die spitz... An beiden Ruten immer wieder Zupfer... Das können nur Aale sein. Passt zu der Aussage das die momentan so vorsichtig sind..


----------



## Drillsucht69 (12. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Morgen noch mal zandern, dann aber auch ein Versuch auf Aal....
Werde berichten...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Yes, gradn Aal im kleinen Fluss gefangen. Kein Riese, aber locker Maß.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Hab heute zwischen 19 und 21 Uhr zwei gefangen. 59 und 68 cm. Passt.

Aber das Beißverhalten ist seltsam. Ich hatte ca. 10 Bisse. Haben teils einige Meter Schnur genommen und mir teilweise den aufgezogenen Tauwurm vom Haken gesaugt. Schlägt man an, hängt nix oder ganz knapp vorn.

Ab 21 Uhr war Funkstille.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Bei mir blieb es auch bei dem einen, leider. Das ist einfach noch nichts halbes und nichts ganzes. Kurz vorm Einpacken eben auch nochmal n heftiger Biss, ca 2 Sekunden lang ging der Bissanzeiger. Danach nix mehr. Dann als ich sie Rute reinholte - kompletter Wurm ab. Aufgezogen. Unfassbar. Ich versteh echt nicht wie die das in so kurzer Zeit schaffen. Der erste hat recht normal gebissen.

Ich warte jetzt endgültig auf steigenden Wasserpegel. Macht so einfach keinen Sinn.


----------



## thomas1 (15. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Montag Werra vo 20.30 bis 24 Uhr  5  Aale  .  1 super kleiner  und 4 richtig fette   von 75 cm bis 85 cm  :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Hammer, petri!
Alle auf Wurm?


----------



## Hering 58 (15. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Fettes Petri.


----------



## thomas1 (16. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

ja tauwurm mit bienenmade #h  samtag nächster angriff


----------



## thomas1 (19. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

O Aale   keine Bisse usw  #q#q#q#c#c#c#c#c  am Samstag


----------



## börnie (20. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



thomas1 schrieb:


> O Aale   keine Bisse usw  #q#q#q#c#c#c#c#c  am Samstag




vermutlich hast Du schon alle abgefischt :q
Kommt schon mal vor. Die fressen ja auch nicht jeden Tag ...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Ich warte auch seit 7.


----------



## börnie (20. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich warte auch seit 7.


halte durch --- und petri heil #:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

So bis 11 halb 12 mach ich in der Woche immer.
Wochenende immer Nacht durch


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Tote Hose, nix, nada, niente.#c


----------



## thomas1 (21. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



börnie schrieb:


> vermutlich hast Du schon alle abgefischt :q
> Kommt schon mal vor. Die fressen ja auch nicht jeden Tag ...




aale ziehen im Fluss !!!!  nichts abgefischt  .   #h#h#h


----------



## Slick (21. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



thomas1 schrieb:


> aale ziehen im Fluss !!!!  nichts abgefischt  .   #h#h#h



Bis zum Wasserkraftwerk und dann gibt es Geschnetzeltes.


----------



## börnie (21. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

...3 W. Urlaub zu Ende...ab jetzt kann ich mich nur noch an den Wochenenden nachts auf dem Wasser rumtreiben |abgelehn<
Was die Fänge angeht...na ja, der Sommer ist´n bisschen speziell dieses Jahr. Vieles ist anders als man es gewohnt ist.
Ich bin oft als Schneider abgedackelt, in den letzten Tagen hat es aber auch mal geschnackelt. 
 Bin sehr gespannt, wie der Frühherbst wird...
Petri an alle Nachteulen !


----------



## Astacus74 (21. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Ich glaub du brauchst einen größeren Räucherofen, die Größe geht doch auch ganz zu räuchern.


Gruß Frank


----------



## börnie (22. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ich glaub du brauchst einen größeren Räucherofen, die Größe geht doch auch ganz zu räuchern.
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank




:m...ich hab noch ´n größeren Räucherschrank. Aber für die paar Aale die ich räuchere, benutze ich am liebsten meinen alten Tonnenofen. Zwei handelsübliche Räuchertonnen aufeinandergeschweißt und dann ist der ca. 1,30 / 1,40 hoch. 
Ab ca. 80cm Länge schneide ich die Aale immer in der Mitte. Die Schnittfläche muss nach oben zeigen. Dann werden die ganz prima. 
Die eine Hälfte esse ich meistens noch warm, die andere geht in den Kühlschrank. 
Meine Frau mag leider keinen Räucheraal...so muss ich mich alleine opfern ...


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



börnie schrieb:


> :
> Meine Frau mag leider keinen Räucheraal...so muss ich mich alleine opfern ...



Du bist aber auch ein armer Sack:q
Sehen lecker aus#6

Ich bin gerade aus dem Urlaub zurück und werde mich heute Abend Mal an den kanal trauen. Aaltechnisch war es ab Mitte Juli bei uns äußerst Mau. Ich denke dies war den hohen Wassertemperaturen sowie dem damit verbundenen Sauerstoffgehalt geschuldet. Ich hoffe, dass nun nochmal was kommt. Der September und der Oktober sind bei uns eigentlich nochmal Hochmonate.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Bei uns hat es ganze Nacht geregnet, auch heut siehts sehr duster aus. Vielleicht starte ich heute und morgen nochmal nen Angriff.


----------



## inextremo6 (30. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Ich war letzten Monat insgesamt 3 1/2 Wochen in Schweden,
habe mehrere Seen,hauptsächlich auf Aal ,jeweils eine Woche getestet.
1.See war der Moeckeln;Wassertemperatur 27C.
Es gab die Woche nicht einen Aal,dafür als Beifang 3 Welse,der Groesste 98cm und viele Zander bis 70cm.
Ging alles wieder rein,ausser 1 Zander...Wahrscheinlich lief es mit den Aalen so  schlecht, da der Wels dort geschont ist und bedingungslos wieder zurück gesetzt werden muss!!!!????
2.er See war der Sommen , Wasser 28C, riesig und recht unübersichtlich,
aber dort lief es besser in 3 Nächten 10Aale, davon 9 zwischen 70-84cm, dazu noch eine 60er!!Schleie, hatte ich bisher noch nicht mal in Deutschland gefangen.
Hatte das Glueck ein Krautfeld mit 4 m Wassertiefe und Steinboden/Schlammgemisch zu finden.
Allerdings mindestens 60%Abrisse, obwohl von mir recht schnell angeschlagen wurde.
Sommen kann ich fuer Aalangler absolut empfehlen, wenn man die Wassertemperatur bedenkt, wäre es unter normalen Umständen  super gelaufen. Schoene Barsche gab es auch noch, bis 46cm.
3.er See Flären, Wassertemperatur innerhalb einer Woche von 25 auf 20C runter,das schlug wohl den Aalen auf den Magen,
leider nur 5 Aale, 4 davon zw.70-77cm, in 5 Nächten.
Zander gabs Nachts reichlich auch in guten Grössen(gr. 86cm,
ging wieder rein).Ein Aal hatte einen ca. 15cm langen Hecht!!im Magen.
Ansonsten kann ich zu diesem See nur sagen,NAJA!!!
Unter den deutschen Anglern gabs schon absolute Chaoten.
Jeden Tag 8-10 Boote die stundenlang schleppten,
der Lohn waren Minihechte und Minizander.
Ausser 1-2 Angler, wurde von den anderen alles abgeknüppelt und mitgenommen.
Alle regten sich über die 2 Stellnetze der Einheimischen auf,aber selbst wurde alles gekillt.......
Ansonsten ist die Anlage recht gut,die Motoren top,Filetierplatz vorhanden,leider wurde dieser nicht von jedem Angler gereingt.
Trotzdem werde ich dort nochmals testen.
Fazit : Eigentlich unter diesen Umständen noch ganz gut gefangen,selbst im Flären(Zander auf Köderfisch ging Nachts richtig gut, aber leider nicht mein Zielfisch)
Sommen war Spitze!!!
Im Moment sitze ich oft abends an einem Berliner Havelsee, leider lässt der Erfolg zu Wünschen übrig, aber ist wohl überall ähnlich.
Nächste Woche geht es noch einmal an einem der Mecklenburger Großseen, in der Hoffnung, dass es dort endlich mal wieder richtig rockt.
Dort ist meine diesjährige Aalstatistik seeeehr bescheiden,
hoffe auf September und Oktober.


----------



## Aalzheimer (31. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

So, nach der Urlaubsabstinenz sowie der Unlust der Aale in den letzten Wochen hat es gestern Mal wieder ganz ordentlich gefunzt. Am Anfang wollten nur Zander, die aber allesamt klein waren und schnell wieder zurück durften. Mit einsetzen der Dunkelheit was es dann mit den bissen auf Köfi vorbei. Dafür waren die Schlangen ziemlich wild. Allerdings gab es kein Zupfer auf Wurm. Die waren komplett auf Made eingestellt. Bis Viertel vor eins konnte ich insgesamt 8 Stück fangen, wovon 5 mit nach Hause durften. Habe noch nicht gemessen, schätze aber die Größen von ca. 55-65 cm.


----------



## börnie (31. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Dafür waren die Schlangen ziemlich wild. Allerdings gab es kein Zupfer auf Wurm. Die waren komplett auf Made eingestellt. Bis Viertel vor eins konnte ich insgesamt 8 Stück fangen, wovon 5 mit nach Hause durften. Habe noch nicht gemessen, schätze aber die Größen von ca. 55-65 cm.



na... er nun wieder !
Sieht so aus, als hätten die Schleicher Dich schon vermisst |wavey:#6 Petri und danke für den Report vom Kanello. Mit Maden! Das ist ja schon fast ein Aal-Ausnahmeköder (heutzutage). Um so schöner und interessanter, das es geklappt hat. 

Auch Dir Petri inextremo6. Im Schweden war ich noch nie zum Aal-Angeln. 
Früher sind wir öfter mal nach Irland und England auf Aale-Tour. Aber Schweden ist bestimmt auch echt super.

Mal sehen obs dieses WE für mich auch mal wieder auf Aal rausgeht...scheiß Sommergrippe.


----------



## Gone Fishing (31. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



inextremo6 schrieb:


> Ich war letzten Monat insgesamt 3 1/2 Wochen in Schweden...



Schöner Bericht!
Hast du auch ein paar optische Eindrücke zur Veröffentlichung?


----------



## inextremo6 (31. August 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

@ gone Fishing: würde ich gerne,aber bin leider zu doof,
obwohl ,wenn ich arbeite, sitze ich 6 Tage am PC.
Kann hoechstens PN mit Deiner Handynummer.

@Aalzheimer Congratutlation ist ja ein gelungener Neueinstieg

@  Börni: Ja, Schweden ist schon ein top Revier für Aal, aber wie bei  uns,zur richtigen Zeit am r.....Ort.Vor allem die Groesse stimmt,selten  kleine Aale.

Nicht so wie an unserem Hausgewaesser ,dort wimmelts  ja zur Zeit von untermassigen Aalen, aber eben auch gutes Zeichen,dass  wir noch weiterhin mit Aalen rechnen koennen.
Ab naechste Woche bin ich wieder fuer 10 Tage auf Tour


----------



## inextremo6 (1. September 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Habs geschafft.Zum Groessenvergleich liegt immer ein Gegenstand daneben


----------



## inextremo6 (1. September 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



	

		
			
		

		
	
Das Messer steckt nicht im Fisch,der ging wieder rein


----------



## Der Pilot (1. September 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Moin Inex,
super Bericht und willkommen zurück in der trüben Realität
zu Hause und an unseren Großseen.
Ich hab hier schön abgenullt als du bei Nils, Michel und Pippi warst.
Wir sehen uns.#h


----------



## Hering 58 (1. September 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Petri,super Bilder.#6


----------



## börnie (2. September 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

klasse sag ich nur und dickes Petri ! 

Sobald ich wieder in der Spur bin gehts für mich auch mal wieder russ uff ´n See. 
Die Mücken sind bestimmt schon voll auf Entzug|supergri


----------



## inextremo6 (2. September 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Danke und allen weiterhin allen viel Glück.
@Pilot wir haben uns gestern um eine Std verfehlt...

Bin nochmal ab Samstag 10Nächte auf Tour,voriges Jahr zu der Zeit gabs super Aale.Naja dieses Jahr siehts bei mir auf jeden Fall ganz anders aus,nimmt in der Fangstatistik einen der schlechtesten Plätze ein(auf Aal bezogen).  

Aber ich werde alles geben.
Letzte Nacht an einem kl.See der Müritzfischer ,brachte einen 64er Aal auf Köderfisch.Die hatten keine Lust,insgesamt noch2Bisse auf Köfi versemmelt und einen Abriss,
Mein U-Kescher lag 10m von mir entfernt#q
Das schlimmste aber war, es gab Ratten an der Angelstelle und das nicht wenig.Es gibt kaum etwas, wo vor ich mich ekel ,aber das war mir zuviel.Die waren ständig um mich.
Wäre am liebsten abgehauen,aber meine Familie schlief im warmen Auto.So musste ich die Nacht wohl oder übel ,mit Steinen und Hölzern bewaffnet halb stehend und sitzend, ab und zu Geräusche von mir gebend,an der Stelle verbringen.
Bin heute völlig im Arsch und hoffe hab kein Trauma.....


----------



## Gone Fishing (3. September 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

@inextremo6:
Danke, aber ich meinte Landschafts- und Gewässerfotos.


----------



## inextremo6 (18. September 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Kurze Rueckmeldung nach 7Nächten an einem der Mecklenburger Großseen und meinem Stammgewässer.
Ich sage nur: NÜSCHT,auf jeden Fall kein Aal.
Habe alles probiert,im Tiefen,im Flachen ,zwischen Massen von Kleinfischen,im Kraut und mit sämtlichen Ködern.So etwas habe ich noch nie erlebt.Was ist bloss los und das zur besten Aalzeit und besten Bedingungen??? Habe vorzeitig und völlig frustriert abgebrochen.Nächster versuch in 2 Wochen.
Dieses Jahr wird höchst wahrscheinlich meine schlechteste Aalsaison, sofern ich nicht noch 9 Aale fange.Aber aufgeben werde ich erst Ende Oktober.


----------



## phobos (19. September 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

bei mir ist auch seit fast 4 wochen nix mehr los #c


----------



## börnie (20. September 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



inextremo6 schrieb:


> Kurze Rueckmeldung nach 7Nächten an einem der Mecklenburger Großseen und meinem Stammgewässer.
> Ich sage nur: NÜSCHT,auf jeden Fall kein Aal.
> Habe alles probiert,im Tiefen,im Flachen ,zwischen Massen von Kleinfischen,im Kraut und mit sämtlichen Ködern.So etwas habe ich noch nie erlebt.Was ist bloss los und das zur besten Aalzeit und besten Bedingungen??? Habe vorzeitig und völlig frustriert abgebrochen.Nächster versuch in 2 Wochen.
> Dieses Jahr wird höchst wahrscheinlich meine schlechteste Aalsaison, sofern ich nicht noch 9 Aale fange.Aber aufgeben werde ich erst Ende Oktober.




Ich bin viel am Wasser, aktuell allerdings oft ohne Angelzeugs. 
Und egal wen man trifft und mit wem man sprich, es wird echt wenig gefangen (mal abgesehen von den Hecht-Heinis).
Also tröste Dich: Selbst die echten Spezis die mehr auf dem Wasser als auf dem Land sind, ziehen seit Wochen kaum was. Sogar unser Aale-Jupp, der sonst immer für fette Überraschungen gut ist, fährt aktuell gar nicht mehr raus. Und das soll schon was heißen !
Ich gehe erst wieder los, wenn das Wasser deutlich unter 20° hat und wenn es endlich mal richtigen Regen gegeben hat. 
Hab mein pers. Limit in diesem Jahr aber auch schon fast erreicht.


----------



## inextremo6 (20. September 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Hi Börnie,
naja tröstet mich vielleicht ein wenig, aber wie ist es zu erklären?Aale fressen nichts?Das Wetter?Falsche Mütze auf oder ist die Bundesregierung ist schuld? 

Wir müssen es einfach weiter versuchen, letztes Jahr war von Mitte September -Ende Oktober noch einmal eine richtig gute Zeit und darauf hoffe ich dieses Jahr auch.......Vor allem die Groesse war enorm,die kleinen hatten sich dann wohl schon verzogen.

Drück auf jeden Fall allen Spezies die Daumen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. September 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Aal ist dieses Jahr extrem...


----------



## yukonjack (20. September 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



inextremo6 schrieb:


> Hi Börnie,
> naja tröstet mich vielleicht ein wenig, aber wie ist es zu erklären?Aale fressen nichts?Das Wetter?Falsche Mütze auf oder ist die Bundesregierung ist schuld?
> 
> Vollmond, gar kein Mond, Wind aus allen 4 Himmelsrichtungen, gar kein Wind, zu wenig Wasser, zu viel Wasser, zu kalt, zu warm...………….haste noch vergessen. So ein scheixx Aaljahr hab ich in 40 Angeljahren noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## inextremo6 (20. September 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Könnte ne Endlosschleife werden


----------



## phirania (21. September 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Der schleicht sich davon dies Jahr.....


----------



## NomBre (21. September 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Am Mittwoch hat der Angler neben mir um 14 Uhr nen Aal rausgezogen mitten in der Mittagssonne!

Ihr müsst also tagsüber raus!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. September 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



NomBre schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch hat der Angler neben mir um 14 Uhr nen Aal rausgezogen mitten in der Mittagssonne!
> 
> Ihr müsst also tagsüber raus!



Ich habe dieses Jahr mehr als 40 Aale gefangen (natürlich bei weitem nicht alle mitgenommen). Locker die Hälfte davon biss im Juni/Juli zwischen 20:30 und 21:30. Da hatte ich meine Kopflampe noch nicht mal ausgepackt #h


----------



## börnie (21. September 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



inextremo6 schrieb:


> Hi Börnie,
> naja tröstet mich vielleicht ein wenig, aber wie ist es zu erklären?Aale fressen nichts?Das Wetter?Falsche Mütze auf oder ist die Bundesregierung ist schuld?




...letzteres ganz sicher :q#6

Ich denke es gibt verschiedene Faktoren die uns das Nachtleben teilweise ungünstig beeinflusst haben.
Die Saison fing (zumindest bei mir) sehr stark an. April, Mai, Juni waren echt okay. Ab Mitte/Ende Juli schwächelte das Ganze und ein guter Fisch war umso mehr eine Freude.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass die Hitze und der miese Sauerstoffgehalt in den Seen dafür zuständig waren. 
Mir ist allerdings auch aufgefallen, dass der Tisch in diesem Sommer mit UNMENGEN an Futterfisch überreich gedeckt war. Das habe ich so in dieser Art auch noch nicht erlebt.
Die Stellen, an denen man sonst immer mal einen schönen alten Recken gezogen hat, waren (sind) von riesigen Schwärmen Kleinfisch belagert. Ukelei, Rotfedern dicht an dicht an der Oberfläche und am Grund massenweise kleine Barsche. Der Aal ist dort, wo er seine Nahrung findet. Aber wie soll er in diesem gigantischen Futterangebot den Köder überhaupt noch finden ? 
Besonders die großen Mädels sind keine Fressmaschinen, wie z.B. Karpfen oder Welse. Sie fressen auch nicht jeden Tag und sind schnell satt.
Und dann kombinieren wir das Ganze: Pisswarmes sauerstoffarmes Wasser + ein absolut übermäßiges Nahrungsangebot = leere Eimer. Kommt dann auch noch ungünstiges Wetter hinzu...na ja. 
Das bezieht sich allerdings nur auf die größeren Exemplare. Die kleinen beißen ja fast immer.

Der Grund, warum zum Teil tagsüber besser gefangen wurde als nachts liegt viell. darin, dass das Wasser tagsüber mehr Sauerstoff enthält (Pfanzen/ Fotosynthese, Wind) als nachts.

Das sind nur meine pers. Erfahrungen und Eindrücke und in anderen Regionen / Gewässern kann das nat. alles gaaaanz anders sein .
Ich denke aber auch, dass dieses Jahr noch was geht.


----------



## Inni (21. September 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*



börnie schrieb:


> Besonders die großen Mädels sind keine Fressmaschinen, wie z.B. Karpfen oder Welse. Sie fressen auch nicht jeden Tag und sind schnell satt.




Die alten Märchen halten sich aber auch wacker ....


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. September 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Auch ich möchte es mir nicht nehmen lassen, die Diskussion über ein gutes oder schlechtes Jahr mit aufzugreifen und das ganze mal aus meiner Sicht wieder zu geben. 

 Grundsätzlich ist der Aal mein absoluter Zielfisch Nummer 1. Der Fisch und auch die Angelei in der Nacht faszinieren mich seit meiner Jugend. Somit verbringe ich mittlerweile (trotz Familie) ca. 60-70 AngelNÄCHTE am Wasser (weil Nachts schlafen Frau und Kinder). Ebenfalls möchte ich Vorweg nehmen, dass ich das Privileg habe, in guten Einzugsgebiet zu Gewässern mit einem guten Aalbestand zu wohnen.

 Nun musste ich ein wenig schmunzeln, als hier über die schlechten Fänge dieses Jahr diskutiert wurde. Was bedeutet schlechte Fänge? Kleines Beispiel. In der letzten Woche saß ich des Abends am Kanal, und wie so oft dauerte es nicht lange, bis das ein oder andere bekannte Gesicht per Rad oder zu Fuß am Angelplatz vorbei kam. Es lässt sich auch nicht verhindern, dass der ein oder andere mal anhält, um einen kleinen Plausch zu halten. Nun hörte ich mir an wie schlecht das Jahr 2018 bisher war, und das es kaum noch Aale und Zander (eben meine Zielfische) zu fangen gäbe, und früher war sowieso alles besser. Was soll man dann antworten? Da wir Aalangler ja eher zu einer aussterbenden Rasse (ähnlich wie der Zielfisch) gehören, sind es zumeist die älteren Vereinskollegen, welche dort Ihr Leid klagen. Nun kann ich aus Erfahrung und auch aus so manch Live erlebten berichten, dass diese Kollegen aber auch Angeltechnisch genau zu der Zeit stehen geblieben sind, als der Aal noch "lief". Dort wird das schwere Grundblei am 1er oder 2er Haken mit Tauwurm an der Pilkrute ins Wasser geschleudert. Wird schon klappen. Und auch wenn das Aalangeln häufig als Plumpsangeln bezeichnet wird, passt dies bei uns im Kanal einfach nicht. Wenn ich nun z.B. zur Weser oder Elbe fahre (Auch das tue ich) und dort bestimme Weiten erreichen muss, möge das zutreffen, aber eben nicht zwangsläufig am See und ganz bestimmt nicht am Kanal oder kleineren Flüssen. 

 Dazu kommt, dass auch der Kanal, trotz monotoner Darbietung, nicht immer Gleich ist. Seit 15 Jahren führe ich über jeden gefangenen Aal Buch, sei er groß oder klein, Dick, hässlich oder Bildschön. Niederschlag, Temperatur, Wind und Mondphase gehören ebenfalls dazu. Das studieren dieser Aufzeichnungen im Winter (also wenn ich zeit habe:q), hat mir gezeigt, dass es bei unseren Aalen Verhaltensmuster gibt. So Fange ich Jahr für Jahr meine Aale zu bestimmten Jahreszeiten in bestimmten Abschnitten. Dazu reagieren die Aale auch noch unterschiedlich auf die Köder. Aktuell befische ich einen Kanalabschnitt, der mir jedes Jahr zu Anfang der Herbstsaison sehr gute Stückzahlen gebracht hat. So auch in diesem Jahr. In den letzten 2 Wochen konnte ich bei 4 Versuchen zwischen 19-00 Uhr insgesamt 18 Aale fangen. Davon waren 13 mehr als brauchbar. Das Interessante dabei ist, alle diese Aale bissen auf Maden. Wie in jedem Jahr, wurde die Rute mit dem angebotenen Wurm (DB-, Tau- oder Regenwurm) komplett ignoriert. Warum dies so ist, weiß ich nicht. Aber es bestätigt sich immer wieder. So befische ich andere Kanalabschnitte nur im Mai und April. Danach, wurde es Mau, und zwar in jedem Jahr. Auch hier konnte ich keine gravierenden Unterschiede zu den anderen Stellen ausmachen. Weder Tiefe an der Steinpackung, noch die Beschaffenheit der Steinpackung an sich wies irgendwelche unterschiedlichen Merkmale auf. Da es bei uns in den Kanälen auch keine Zuläufe oder ähnliches gibt, kann es auch nicht mit irgendwelchen eingebrachten Nährstoffen zu tun haben.
 So wechsele ich also zwischen den Abschnitten, oder eben auch komplett zwischen den Kanälen, und das jedes Jahr wie bei einem Uhrwerk.

 Nun, lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. Wenn nun jemand der 5 mal im Jahr auf Aal ansitzt und sich über das Beißverhalten der Fische beschwert, kann ich das nicht ganz für voll nehmen. Und das meine ich nicht Negativ. Aber Erfahrung, Fleiß und Ehrgeiz  und eben auch der "theoretische Teil" führen mich zum Erfolg. Und es ist nicht so, dass ich Sie nicht kenne, diese Schneidertage. Aber Sie sind selten, und das ist gut so.  

 Meine Freunde sagen immer ich sehe zwar nicht aus wie ein Aal, aber ich denke wie einer. Und darum definiert sich schlechtes oder gutes Jahr aus meiner Sicht eben für jeden ganz anders. 

 Das Jahr 2018 ist aus meiner Sicht "im Soll", auch wenn es im Juli und August sehr sehr schwer war, und die Aale tatsächlich teilweise nur tagsüber zu fangen waren. So war das Frühjahr top, und auch an den Herbst habe ich wie jedes Jahr hohe Erwartungen. Aber dazu gehört eben auch, Aale fangen zu wollen, wenn man mal nicht mit dem T-Shirt und der kurzen Hose am Wasser sitzen kann. 

 Ich wünsche Euch allen auf jeden Fall einen versöhnlichen Abschluss der Schlangensaison. Knapp 10 Wochen geht Sie bestimmt noch


----------



## Lil Torres (24. September 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

top beitrag!!


----------



## peschg (24. September 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Super Beitrag Aalzheimer!! Dankeschön


----------



## inextremo6 (24. September 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

Hallo Aalzheimer,
sehr schön geschrieben.
Was mich noch interessieren wuerde:
Wie viele Aale du so im Durchschnitt uebers Jahr gerechnet pro Nacht  fängst.Von den Ansitzen her nehmen wir uns nicht viel,bei mir sind es auch so 45-70 Nächte die ich pro Jahr ansitze,bei gleichen Beweggruenden und Fanilienverhältnissen......wie bei Dir.Bei mir liegt der Schnitt dieses Jahr bei 1,05 Aale pro Nacht,bis jetzt seit meinen Aufzeichnungen das schlechteste Ergebnis,wobei  auch noch viele kleinere dabei waren.Voriges Jahr dagegen bei 2,6 Aale in ansehnlichen Groessen.
Das nenne ich dann eben mal ein schlechtes Jahr,
Zumal ich das 1.mal vor 10Tagen nach 7 Nächten erfolglosen Ansitz, frühzeitig abgebrochen habe.Aber ich bin noch guter Dinge, bei uns ist auch noch ca. 6 Wochen Saison.
In diesem Sinne,weiterhin beste Erfolge


----------



## bombe20 (24. September 2018)

*AW: Aalfänge 2018*

ich war dieses jahr froh, wenigstens am abend in einem geschlossenen gebäude zu verbringen. von daher kann ich meine ansitze 2018 auf aal an zwei händen abzählen. die häufigkeit der ansitze sind wohl ein entscheidendes kriterium und gepaart mit akribischen aufzeichnungen eine sichere bank.
die kollegen mit regelmäßigen aalfängen, die ich hier an der saale über die jahre kennengelernt habe, sind ohne arbeit und entsprechend oft am wasser.


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Oktober 2018)

Moin Männers. Gestern Abend ging nicht viel. Ein kleiner Zander auf köfi und zwei Schnürsenkel. Da habe ich glatt um Viertel nach zehn Feierabend gemacht.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (6. Oktober 2018)

Bin gerade am Nord-Ostsee-Kanal und versuche mein Glück auf Aal. In der Dämmerung kam schon ein kleiner Schlängler raus. Mal sehen, was noch so geht...


----------



## zokker (6. Oktober 2018)

Petri Heil Jesco.

Dann hol mal noch was raus. Ich drücke dir die Daumen.


----------



## Hering 58 (6. Oktober 2018)

Petri Heil Jesco. Fang noch ein paar Aale.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (6. Oktober 2018)

Danke! Läuft bis jetzt besser als erwartet
Drei habe ich schon. Nicht die größten Aale, aber die Nacht ist ja noch jung.


----------



## ollidi (6. Oktober 2018)

Gib alles Jesco! Ich habe Hunger.  Sieht doch schon gut aus.


----------



## harbec (7. Oktober 2018)

... ganz dickes Petri und noch erfolgreiches Angeln!


----------



## Hering 58 (7. Oktober 2018)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Danke! Läuft bis jetzt besser als erwartet
> Drei habe ich schon. Nicht die größten Aale, aber die Nacht ist ja noch jung.


Das sieht doch schon gut aus.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (7. Oktober 2018)

Bin wieder daheim. Außer ein paar Fehlbissen gab’s nichts mehr. Ein Brataal dufte mit


----------



## Hering 58 (7. Oktober 2018)

Lass ihn dir schmecken.


----------



## inextremo6 (8. Oktober 2018)

Bei mir gabs am Samstag nach langer Durststrecke auch mal wieder einen Aal,gerade so um die 60. Gebissen auf Wurm in 9 Meter. Verbessert hat sich aber von der Situation her nicht wirklich etwas.Aber die Woche hoffe!!!! ich auf weitere fette Aale.Wetter bleibt beständig und irgendwann sollte es ja nochmal  losgehen.Ab Mittwoch werde ich versuchen den Mecklenburger Grosssee noch um ein paar alte Damen  zu erleichtern.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (8. Oktober 2018)

Mich erstaunte, dass ich die meisten Aktionen nur vier Meter vom Ufer entfernt im flachen Wasser hatte. Ich hätte die Schlängler eher tiefer vermutet.


----------



## inextremo6 (21. Oktober 2018)

Wochenende waren für mich die letzten beiden Nächte an dem Mecklenburger Grosssee vom Boot aus.Es gab noch einmal einen versoehnlichen Abschluss.
In 2 Nächten gabs 2 Aale von 70 und 69 cm auf Köderfisch.Von der Länge her nicht die Riesen,aber richtig fett.Sehr wenig Bisse,einen grossen vorm Kescher verloren,einen auf Wurm gefangenen zurückgesetzt.Als Beifang nur 2Rotfedern auf Köderfisch!!!Das Beissverhalten der Aale war schon sehr traege,jeder Biss dauerte eine Ewigkeit,naja  13Std Nachtangeln vom offenen Boot aus sind schon irgenwie Hardcore und bei der Bissfrequenz auch streckenweise einschlaefernd.
Fazit dieses Jahr:Nachdem das vorige Jahr zu einem meiner besten(knapp über dreistellig) gehoerte,habe ich dieses Jahr gerade mal die Hälfte gefangen,bei ca.gleicher Anzahl von Ansitzen.Naja und die Grössen waren  zu 2017 auch nicht so der Hit .Dafuer gabs bei mir neue Rekorde  bei Zander und Schleie, als Beifang.
2-3 Landansitze werde ich wohl auch noch ansitzen
Auf jeden Fall fiebere ich  schon jetzt der nächsten Saison entgegen.Allen weiterhin fette Aale für dieses und nächtes Jahr


----------



## Zmann (22. Oktober 2018)

Bei mir gab's heute auch einen 63er gefangen auf Tauwurm,er hatte noch einen ganzen Barsch im Magen,Petri an alle!


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Oktober 2018)

Petri zu dem Aalen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. Oktober 2018)

Was soll ich sagen, kalt aber erfolgreich


----------



## nostradamus (28. Oktober 2018)

hi,
habt ihr keine schonzeit?
Bei uns hat der aal bereits schonzeit!
keine kritik!
gruß
mario


----------



## zokker (28. Oktober 2018)

Fettes Petri Aalzheimer.
Bei ums geht nix mehr.


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. Oktober 2018)

Danke schön. War auch überrascht. Die letzten 3-4 Mal war eher mau.Da ging Aaltechnisch fast gar nix, bzw Mal einer oder so. Gestern hatte ich mehr bisse als in so manch verheißungsvollen Sommernacht. Habe noch wahnsinnig viele Bisse versaut. Die waren so vorsichtig. Habe zum Schluss die Tauis halbiert, da hatte ich eine bessere Verwertungsquote. 

Schonzeit für Aale gibt es bei uns nicht. So lange die Wassertemperatur Richtung 8 Grad ist,  geht geht's los, wenn sie darunter geht,ist's vorbei. Denke das die Saison noch bis Ende November laufen wird bei uns.


----------



## nostradamus (28. Oktober 2018)

interessant. danke dir.


----------



## inextremo6 (28. Oktober 2018)

Gratulation Aalzheimer,Du bist immer einer der 1. und letzten der hier berichten darf.Etwas neidisch bin ich schon,aber bei uns geht kaum noch was,hoffe nochmal auf das naechste hoch ,was sich ankündigt und werd Wo-ende nochmal eine Nacht durchziehen


----------



## yukonjack (28. Oktober 2018)

ist es denn so schwer mal ein par Angaben mehr zu machen...……
keiner soll hier seine Spots verraten aber diese Fangmeldungen gehen mir auf den Sack.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. Oktober 2018)

Einfach 


yukonjack schrieb:


> ist es denn so schwer mal ein par Angaben mehr zu machen...……
> keiner soll hier seine Spots verraten aber diese Fangmeldungen gehen mir auf den Sack.



Einfach mal nett nachfragen wenn Du was wissen möchtest und nicht motzen oder erst garnicht lesen...
Ich finde Fangmeldung immer gut, mit Bilder noch besser und wenn ich was wissen willl frage ich nach...


----------



## yukonjack (28. Oktober 2018)

Also, gestern Abend 20 bis 22 Uhr 3 Aale auf Tauwurm an der Aller bei Celle. Was ist daran so schwer und kein Mensch muss dumme Fragen stellen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. Oktober 2018)

Kein Problem, nett wäre aber auch gegangen. Die sich hier häufiger mitlesen wissen wo ich mich so Rum treibe. Ich beangele den Dortmund-Ems Kanal und den Mittellandkanal im schönen Tecklenburger Land NRW. Fangzeit gestern zwischen 19:00 in 01:00 Uhr. Alle Aale auf Tauwurm bzw. Halber Tauwurm. Und so sah es kurz vorm Hagel aus


----------



## yukonjack (28. Oktober 2018)

Mir geht`s doch nur um diese nichts sagenden Fangmeldungen.


----------



## zokker (28. Oktober 2018)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Also, gestern Abend 20 bis 22 Uhr 3 Aale auf Tauwurm an der Aller bei Celle. Was ist daran so schwer und kein Mensch muss dumme Fragen stellen.



Ist es denn so schwer mal ein paar ordentliche Bilder dazu zu machen?
Fangmeldungen ohne Beleg gehen mir auf den Sack. Kann ja jeder ...


----------



## yukonjack (28. Oktober 2018)

zokker schrieb:


> Ist es denn so schwer mal ein paar ordentliche Bilder dazu zu machen?
> Fangmeldungen ohne Beleg gehen mir auf den Sack. Kann ja jeder ...


Nun das sollte nur ein Beispiel von mir sein. Aber du hast Recht, wenn ein Bild dabei ist wäre es noch vieeeel schöner.


----------



## zokker (28. Oktober 2018)

und wie groß waren sie denn nun? ... immer dieses Nachfragen ...


yukonjack schrieb:


> Also, gestern Abend 20 bis 22 Uhr 3 Aale auf Tauwurm an der Aller bei Celle. Was ist daran so schwer und kein Mensch muss dumme Fragen stellen.


----------



## yukonjack (28. Oktober 2018)

zokker schrieb:


> und wie groß waren sie denn nun? ... immer dieses Nachfragen ...


Hat sich wohl überschnitten. War ein Beispiel.


----------



## yukonjack (28. Oktober 2018)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Kein Problem, nett wäre aber auch gegangen. Die sich hier häufiger mitlesen wissen wo ich mich so Rum treibe. Ich beangele den Dortmund-Ems Kanal und den Mittellandkanal im schönen Tecklenburger Land NRW. Fangzeit gestern zwischen 19:00 in 01:00 Uhr. Alle Aale auf Tauwurm bzw. Halber Tauwurm. Und so sah es kurz vorm Hagel aus


Lies dir doch mal Beitrag 170 Seite 9 in diesem Tröt durch. War das nett genug?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. Oktober 2018)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen, kalt aber erfolgreich



Fettes Petri Aalzheimer !!!


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. Oktober 2018)

So, jetzt haben wir uns alle wieder lieb. Ist doch alles gut


----------



## Hering 58 (28. Oktober 2018)

Petri zu den Aalen,Super  Foto mit Regenbogen.


----------



## Tauwurmjäger (4. Juni 2019)

Moin, auch weiterhin ziehen sich meine bisher 6 Nächte an der Elbe.  Im Durchschnitt 2 gute Aale pro Abend gefangen. Alle auf Tauwurm.Immer eine Rute mit Aminogesprizten Würmern. (Das mochten aber nur die Krebse). Ein paar weiche W-Krabben brachten bis dato keinen Erfolg. Aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf und werde nun vermehrt schon so gegen 15 Uhr oder Vormittags meine Aaljagt beginnen. Habe das auch schon mal Früher gemacht und mehr am Tag als in der Dämmerung oder in der Nacht gefangen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. Juni 2019)

Tauwurmjäger schrieb:


> Moin, auch weiterhin ziehen sich meine bisher 6 Nächte an der Elbe.  Im Durchschnitt 2 gute Aale pro Abend gefangen. Alle auf Tauwurm.Immer eine Rute mit Aminogesprizten Würmern. (Das mochten aber nur die Krebse). Ein paar weiche W-Krabben brachten bis dato keinen Erfolg. Aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf und werde nun vermehrt schon so gegen 15 Uhr oder Vormittags meine Aaljagt beginnen. Habe das auch schon mal Früher gemacht und mehr am Tag als in der Dämmerung oder in der Nacht gefangen.




Super Tauwurmjäger. Petri zu Deinen Fängen.
Aber nimm doch den aktuellen Trööt Aale 2019.


----------



## thomas1 (8. Juni 2019)

so jetzt geht auch die saison an der werra wieder los   gestern das erste mal 3 aale    35 , 75 und 60 cm   bin zufrieden   aber es wird noch besser sagt die erfahrung der letzten jahre


----------



## Hering 58 (8. Juni 2019)

thomas1 schrieb:


> so jetzt geht auch die saison an der werra wieder los   gestern das erste mal 3 aale    35 , 75 und 60 cm   bin zufrieden   aber es wird noch besser sagt die erfahrung der letzten jahre


Petri zu den Aalen.


----------

